# Fin de la guerra híbrida? Rusia ofrece a Europa "pasar de un escenario militar a un proceso político"



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

Pasar de un estado de enfrentamiento militar a una solución política, *significa que en este momento estamos en un estado de confrontación militar* híbrida dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación.

Esta doctrina de guerra, al no declararse abiertamente el conflicto, requiere de una narrativa que oculte a la población las acciones hostiles que se llevan a cabo.

Se camufla la realidad a la población con una narrativa ya que el terreno a conquistar es esta doctrina de guerra es precisamente la representación de la realidad del individuo-masa para guiar su comportamiento.

Como individuos, nos encontramos entre dos fuegos, un bando para que nos rebelemos contra nuestros gobernantes y nuestros gobernantes para mantenernos sumisos.

Parece que Rusia ofrece la paz o comenzará una guerra híbrida total con la implementación de "nuevos sistemas" para crear contraamenazas. Entiendo que activaría otros ataques en diferentes planos del conflicto de consecuencias irreversibles.

Dejo aquí el artículo:









Russia to create counter threats if NATO turns down security proposals - diplomat


The Europeans must think about the prospect of turning the continent into a filed of military confrontation, Russian Deputy Foreign Minister Alexander Grushko said




tass.com





_Rusia participará en la creación de contraamenazas si la OTAN rechaza las propuestas rusas de garantías de seguridad, dijo el sábado el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Alexander Grushko, en el canal de YouTube Solovyov Live.

"Dejamos claro que _*estamos*_* dispuestos a hablar de pasar de un escenario militar o técnico-militar a un proceso político*" que reforzará la seguridad de todos los países de la zona de la OCSE, Euroatlántica y Eurasia, afirmó. dicho. "*Si eso no funciona, les indicamos (NATO-TASS) que también se moverán hacia la creación de contraamenazas, pero entonces será demasiado tarde para preguntarnos por qué tomamos estas decisiones y por qué implementamos estos sistemas*". "

Los europeos deben pensar en la perspectiva de *convertir al continente en un campo de confrontación militar*, dijo.

Rusia publicó el viernes un borrador de acuerdos titulado Tratado entre Estados Unidos y Rusia sobre garantías de seguridad y sobre medidas para garantizar la seguridad de la Federación de Rusia y los Estados miembros de la Organización del Tratado del Atlántico Norte. Las propuestas fueron entregadas a un representante de Estados Unidos en una reunión en el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia el 15 de diciembre_.

_El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pidió anteriormente a la OTAN que inicie conversaciones sustantivas para brindar a Rusia garantías de seguridad confiables y a largo plazo. Las garantías deberán ser legalmente vinculantes porque, dijo Putin, Occidente había retrocedido en sus compromisos verbales anteriores.

El portavoz del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, dijo que el asistente del Kremlin, Yury Ushakov, le dijo a Sullivan que *Rusia estaba lista para un inicio inmediato de las conversaciones sobre los acuerdos propuestos sobre garantías de seguridad*. Rusia estaría representada en las conversaciones por el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Ryabkov._

En Europa se reúnen todos los gobiernos para tomar decisiones respecto a la "variante omicron" que es la narrativa que les va a permitir tomar medidas de control social con las que intentaran evitar que la población se levante contra sus gobernantes.

O tal vez acepten la _*rendición*_ que ofrece Rusia


----------



## paketazo (19 Dic 2021)

Acepto más lógico lo que comentas, que toda la basura ilógica que pretenden que rumiemos.

La masa europea no tiene ningún frente común que le otorgue fuerza frente a los totalitaristas que legislan. Quizá este supuesto virus al final, sea una bendición


----------



## Octubrista (19 Dic 2021)

No creo que con la maniobra de Rusia se relaje la situación, es sólo un capítulo más.

Rusia hoy va de la mano (mano no fiable) de China, y China tiene su propio guión.

Simplemente, estamos viendo cómo pasa el tiempo, y aún no sabemos quiénes lo están ganando.

El paripé del Covid, lo que nos muestra, es que a Europa (especialmente) no le interesa que haya mucha actividad económica, si hubiera mucha, se notarían aún más las carencias de los desequilibrios logísticos.


----------



## ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO (19 Dic 2021)

Europa debería unirse a Rusia y mandar a la.puta mierda a los piratas anglosajones


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

Octubrista dijo:


> El paripé del Covid, lo que nos muestra, es que a Europa (especialmente) no le interesa que haya mucha actividad económica, si hubiera mucha, se notarían aún más las carencias de los desequilibrios logísticos.



Creo que más bien tiene que restringir la actividad económica a lo esencial por escasez de gas. Aquí las reservas de gas de Austria pero la situación será similar en el resto de países:







Las reservas históricamente bajas y Rusia no acepta más dólares ni euros a cambio:






La escasez de gas (y carbón) en Europa tiene una solución: pagar en rublos.


Hemos visto estas últimas semanas los efectos de la subida de los precios del gas en la industria europea que está obligando a parar a industrias de diferentes sectores: https://www.reuters.com/business/energy/soaring-gas-prices-ripple-through-heavy-industry-supply-chains-2021-09-22/ Desde la...




www.burbuja.info





Efectivamente Rusia y China van de la mano para imponer un patrón monetario mundial que refleje la multilateralidad (patrón oro) y ponga fin al dominio internacional de los emisores del dólar. El trasfondo del conflicto es principalmente monetario y se refleja entre otras cosas a la negativa a pagar la energía que exporta Rusia en los mercados de Moscú y San Petersburgo denominados en rublos.


----------



## juli (19 Dic 2021)

paketazo dijo:


> Acepto más lógico lo que comentas, que toda la basura ilógica que pretenden que rumiemos.
> 
> La masa europea no tiene ningún frente común que le otorgue fuerza frente a los totalitarias. Quizá este supuesto virus al final, sea una bendición



O kizás sea ya una estructura creada ex proceso para ser demolida ( Un BCE + Consejo de Uropa dedocráticos k ya apestan a priori al ciudadano menos espabiláo , formado por sicarias del FMI y partidarias "a cara descubierta" de follarse el Código de Nuremberg mientras se follan bolsillo, salú y libertá de la ciudadanía, con dos kojonex ) ...y tras ello, k los parlamentarios electos*** aparezcan cual tabla de salvación política y una moneda digital transparente y sin intermediarios , ídem de ídem frente al elefantiásico pufazo bajo el mantel . Y hasta se puede rematar ese talante de aborto programado con un Tratado Uropeo sacáo de la manga sometido a criterio y rechazado por sólo 2 ó 3 países ...k se curaría ipso facto con otro representativo e impoluto, fruto de una rebelión victoriosa y "espontánea" contra un intento de asalto dictatorial al proyecto uropedo...y k lo mismo lleva años ya en algún cajón.



** *_Mirad los vídeos del grupeto de "disidentes antibiruh" del UE Parlament ... variopintos ideológicos , representantes de países menores - o sea, supuestamente espontáneos y ajenos a los chanchullos del control germano-galo instituído - de discurso idealista y beligerante ánde los haya en pro de la libertá individual plebeya - petáo de soflamas fundamentales , posiblemente demagógicas - . Apestan a "solución ferpecta a problema creado".

Y llamando a la rebelión desde su propia sede._


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pasar de un estado de enfrentamiento militar a una solución política, *significa que en este momento estamos en un estado de confrontación militar* híbrida dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación.
> 
> Esta doctrina de guerra, al no declararse abiertamente el conflicto, requiere de una narrativa que oculte a la población las acciones hostiles que se llevan a cabo.
> 
> ...



Buen observador, solo añadir que la rendición será frente a chinos y rusos…


----------



## caype (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que más bien tiene que restringir la actividad económica a lo esencial por escasez de gas. Aquí las reservas de gas de Austria pero la situación será similar en el resto de países:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 875207
> 
> ...



Escasez de gas, inflación e imposibilidad de atajarla subiendo tipos o dejando de comprar deuda so pena de quebrar Italia y España, y con ellas el conjunto de la economía de la UE. La trampa en la que llevamos metidos desde la no salida de la crisis de 2008.

Enviado desde mi M2102J20SG mediante Tapatalk


----------



## explorador (19 Dic 2021)

Europa hará lo que mande USA y por cierto, este campo militar le queda muy lejos de sus tierras y cada día le importa menos que quede como un erial, ya lo tiene amortizado, y mucho más que ahora UK no es UE


----------



## Titan_Hiperion (19 Dic 2021)

explorador dijo:


> Europa hará lo que mande USA y por cierto, este campo militar le queda muy lejos de sus tierras y cada día le importa menos que quede como un erial, ya lo tiene amortizado, y mucho más que ahora UK no es UE



Opino exactamente igual. Nuestros dirigentes nos venderán sin contemplaciones y si alguien tiene que morir seremos nosotros y nuestros hijos.


----------



## eltonelero (19 Dic 2021)

explorador dijo:


> Europa hará lo que mande USA y por cierto, este campo militar le queda muy lejos de sus tierras y cada día le importa menos que quede como un erial, ya lo tiene amortizado, y mucho más que ahora UK no es UE



Que pena, Euroasia: Europa + Rusia + Kazajistán, sería una potencia suficiente para hacer balanza contra China y EEUU
De ahi el interes de EEUU de que estemso contínuamente enfrentados y metamos un % alto de pobación marrónida.
Ya que ellos no pueden librarse de su población marrónida, nos meten a Europa una y asi estamos equilibrados.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2021)

el kremlin va de farol y lo único que puede hacer cuando ucrania vuela definitivamente de su orbita es montar un drama o escenificacion como que se va a liar la mundial. 

sobre la guerra hibrida el kremlin lleva haciendolo desde hace decadas con el marxismo cultural:


----------



## Nelsonvigum (19 Dic 2021)

explorador dijo:


> Europa hará lo que mande USA y por cierto, este campo militar le queda muy lejos de sus tierras y cada día le importa menos que quede como un erial, ya lo tiene amortizado, y mucho más que ahora UK no es UE




Esta más que claro, por eso los ruskis se dirigen al dueño del perro (gusanos), es inútil hablar con el perro (uropedos).

Los 2 famosos borradores iban dirigidos uno a los gusanos y el otro a la ohtan. Es decir, al mismo.


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Dic 2021)

Putin es un gitano, no hagas tratos con gitanos.


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2021)

No creo que sea ni el fin de la confrontación ni una rendición, mas me parece una advertencia.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> "*Si eso no funciona, les indicamos (NATO-TASS) que también se moverán hacia la creación de contraamenazas, pero entonces será demasiado tarde para preguntarnos por qué tomamos estas decisiones y por qué implementamos estos sistemas*".



"Será demasiado tarde" = ataque irreversible una vez iniciado
"creación de contraamenazas" = ataques en diferentes planos del conflicto 



El Ariki Mau dijo:


> el kremlin va de farol y lo único que puede hacer cuando ucrania vuela definitivamente de su orbita es montar un drama o escenificacion como que se va a liar la mundial.
> 
> sobre la guerra hibrida el kremlin lleva haciendolo desde hace decadas con el marxismo cultural:



No parece un farol... La situación está muy tensa, las amenazas de desconectar a Rusia del sistema de pagos SWIFT y la consiguiente reacción rusa considerándolo un acto de guerra, así lo demuestran:









Threats to unplug Russia from SWIFT represent national security issue, says ministry


"In other words, this technology has involved certain issues in the questions of war and peace probably for the first time in recent years," Director of the Foreign Ministry’s International Security Department Andrey Krutskikh said




tass.com


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2021)

Es un farol. Y la muestra es que los putinitos estáis alertando a todo el mundo de que va a haber una invasión , si hubiera una invasión seria sorpresiva, como la de crimea o la del ejercito ruso desplegado en el donbas.

La lectura aqui es que el kremlin se muestra incompetente para mantener dentro de su orbita a las naciones eslavas que ya el nivel de asco que deben tenerle tiene que ser apoteósico. Esto es una clara muestra de que el imperio estepario esta en completa decadencia. Estos movimientos son más bien para preservar a bielorusia, porque ucrania ya la han perdido con su soberbia. El imperio kremlinita se va a hundir y justamente una invasion ucraniana aceleraria el proceso por que el desgaste moral y economico va a ser tremendo.

A mi me parece que el kremlin lo ha hecho francamente mal, ha conseguido que la frontera ya no este en el mundo germanico, sino frente a otras naciones eslavas que temen al khanato moscovita mas que nada en el mundo, al palanganero historico de los khanes que recogia los tributos para las hordas, de alli la importancia de moscu. Se han pasado de listos.



Spielzeug dijo:


> "Será demasiado tarde" = ataque irreversible una vez iniciado
> "creación de contraamenazas" = ataques en diferentes planos del conflicto
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## currigrino (19 Dic 2021)

Quizá habría que mirar esta notícia como un preámbulo de acción militar inminente. No en vano Rusia ha desplazado unas cuantas divisiones de tanques y creado acuartelamientos en la frontera Ukaniana en los últimos meses. Ahora mismo hay mas de 100.000 soldados en esas bases. No se desplazan divisiones de tanques desde SIberia o Moscú para hacer el paripé, porque el costo logístico de esa operaciones es enorme. 

Lo que plantea Rusia con esa declaración es agotar la vía diplomática antes de enero, fecha en la que los anilistas preveen la invasión de Ucrania.

Porqué en Enero? Pues porque La llanura Ucraniana en invierno se congela y facilita el paso de unidades acorazadas, y porque una posible respuesta de la UE se vería atenazada por la necesidad del gas ruso para pasar el invierno Europeo.

Esta todo bastante bien explicado aqui:


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> Es un farol. Y la muestra es que los putinitos estáis alertando a todo el mundo de que va a haber una invasión , si hubiera una invasión seria sorpresiva, como la de crimea o la del ejercito ruso desplegado en el donbas.
> 
> La lectura aqui es que el kremlin se muestra incompetente para mantener dentro de su orbita a las naciones eslavas que ya el nivel de asco que deben tenerle tiene que ser apoteósico. Esto es una clara muestra de que el imperio estepario esta en completa decadencia. Estos movimientos son más bien para preservar a bielorusia, porque ucrania ya la han perdido con su soberbia. El imperio kremlinita se va a hundir y justamente una invasion ucraniana aceleraria el proceso por que el desgaste moral y economico va a ser tremendo.
> 
> A mi me parece que el kremlin lo ha hecho francamente mal, ha conseguido que la frontera ya no este en el mundo germanico, sino frente a otras naciones eslavas que temen al khanato moscovita, al palanganero historico de los khanes que recogia los tributos para las hordas, de alli la importancia de moscu. Se han pasado de listos.



Por ahora, quién va a encerrar a su población y restringir la actividad económica a los servicios esenciales es Europa...

Por ahora, las manifestaciones contra las "medidas sanitarias" de los gobiernos se producen en Europa porque la narrativa vírica empieza a dar síntomas de desgaste. Europa se enfrenta a un segundo encierro con la población polarizada al respecto, un buen caldo de cultivo para un enfrentamiento interno que deje ingobernable el territorio.

Por ahora, no se han producido ataques en otros frentes del conflicto de carácter irreversible que es de lo que amenaza Rusia en caso de que no se rindan ante una guerra que occidente ya ha perdido.


----------



## Caracalla (19 Dic 2021)

Europa no le gana una guerra ni a Guinea Conakry.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2021)

El kremlin no está aceptando el proceso de descolonización, supongo que la kgb tras el hundimiento del bloque sovietico segui manteniendo el interes por conformar una especie de "sovietidad", pero eso se esta desmoronando rapidamente. Frente a esta realidad que amenaza a la propia Bielorrusia, realiza una escenificacion cara sobre todo al consumo interno para mostrar que el imperio kremlinita no está en retroceso. Esto putin resolvio con brutalidad en chechenia, pero con ucrania no va a poder hacerlo porque se expone a situaciones de estres que terminen reventando el imperio por los 4 costados. Y alli estara en el este, el PCCh para activar lo que tenga que activar en regiones de siberia aprovechando cualquier debilidad resultante.

Es decir la idea que maneja el kremlin, esque nos tomemos en serio su berrinche, sobre todo que se lo tomen en serio los rusos, para ello quieren al menos disipar la situacion de tension con un acuerdo vendible internamente. Lo que hay que hacer es no darle ningun acuerdo, ni para pipas. toda esa tension que han acumulado en ucrania se tiene que resolver como frustracion interna de un imperio que ya no puede ir por alli cojonudo arrasando paises.



currigrino dijo:


> Quizá habría que mirar esta notícia como un preámbulo de acción militar inminente. No en vano Rusia ha desplazado unas cuantas divisiones de tanques y creado acuartelamientos en la frontera Ukaniana en los últimos meses. Ahora mismo hay mas de 100.000 soldados en esas bases. No se desplazan divisiones de tanques desde SIberia o Moscú para hacer el paripé, porque el costo logístico de esa operaciones es enorme.
> 
> Lo que plantea Rusia con esa declaración es agotar la vía diplomática antes de enero, fecha en la que los anilistas preveen la invasión de Ucrania.
> 
> ...


----------



## El Ariki Mau (19 Dic 2021)

En grozny consiguieron suavizar a los chechenos con fuego de artilleria sobre poblacion civil, una barbaridad. Ahora al lider checheno se le ve palanganero y tal, pero la procesion va por dentro, a la menor oportunidad van a salir a cuchillo porque todos tienen a alguien masacrado por artilleria de gran calibre a discrecion, Y como pasa en chechenia hay muchas etnias y culturas que el imperio kremlinita ha sistematicamente maltratado y la procesion va por dentro.

El kremlin sabe muy bien que una invasion a ucrania, la consiguiente guerra de desgaste y la cobertura internacional de ella es inasumible, porque ucrania va a emerger como alegoria de lo que sucede en el resto del imperio y la gente atará cabos.



Spielzeug dijo:


> Por ahora, quién va a encerrar a su población y restringir la actividad económica a los servicios esenciales es Europa...
> 
> Por ahora, las manifestaciones contra las "medidas sanitarias" de los gobiernos se producen en Europa porque la narrativa vírica empieza a dar síntomas de desgaste. Europa se enfrenta a un segundo encierro con la población polarizada al respecto, un buen caldo de cultivo para un enfrentamiento interno que deje ingobernable el territorio.
> 
> Por ahora, no se han producido ataques en otros frentes del conflicto de carácter irreversible que es de lo que amenaza Rusia en caso de que no se rindan ante una guerra que occidente ya ha perdido.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

El Ariki Mau dijo:


> El kremlin sabe muy bien que una invasion a ucrania, la consiguiente guerra de desgaste y la cobertura internacional de ella es inasumible, porque ucrania va a emerger como alegoria de lo que sucede en el resto del imperio y la gente atará cabos.



No creo que sea una invasión militar a lo que se refieren con "creación de contraamenazas".

Psyops a la población civil, ciberataques a infraestructuras críticas y, posiblemente, nuevos ataques asimétricos que no sabremos hasta que ocurran. El único frente que intentaran evitar es el de la confrontación armada directa pero todos los demás frentes están abiertos.

Si exceptuamos el frente militar, el resto de opciones de enfrentamiento son prácticamente ilimitadas. Son diferentes planos del conflicto con diferentes tiempos para que los ataques se materialicen.

Por ejemplo, cuando China paró su actividad económica, pasaron varios meses hasta que los efectos llegasen a occidente. El plano energético, también tiene sus propios tiempos y el ataque se produjo en el momento en el que habitualmente se rellenan las reservas para que la escasez de gas afecte a los meses críticos.

Hay otros planos del conflicto de activación inmediata e irreversible como puede ser un ciberataque a infraestructuras críticas. También hay ciberataques cuyos efectos necesitan de algún tiempo hasta que se manifiesten como por ejemplo el pago de nóminas de servicios básicos cuyos efectos se notarán en los próximos meses que ya han sido activados:






Miles de empleados públicos de EEUU se quedarán sin cobrar: hackeo al software de Kronos.


Es el sistema de software que emplean más de 2.000 instituciones (hospitales, policía, bomberos, ayuntamientos...) para cuadrar horarios, vacaciones, cálculo de horas trabajadas... La única posibilidad por ahora es hacer todo a mano...




www.burbuja.info





Los diferentes planos del conflicto por si mismos resultan insuficientes para que sean inmanejables pero la sincronización de los ataques de los diferentes planos para que sus efectos se manifiesten simultáneamente resultan difíciles de gestionar.

Los ataques en los diferentes planos del conflicto ya se han ido lanzando y se pretende simultanear el momento en el que se manifiestan. Cierre de puertos en China para hacer colapsar la logística, insuficientes reservas de gas, infiltración de grupos operativos camuflados como inmigrantes enviados desde Bielorrusia preparados para actuar sobre el terreno...

Pero quedan otros frentes por sincronizarse ya que sus ataques se manifiestan más rápido que los anteriormente mencionados. Los ya mencionados son reversibles (China puede desbloquear la logística y Rusia suministrar gas de nuevo o permitir que el software de pago funcione de nuevo) pero los que vienen ahora son irreversibles.

Es decir, es la última oportunidad para parar los diferentes ataques híbridos que quedan por venir y evitar que se sincronicen todos los planos del conflicto.

Los efectos de los diferentes ataques ya empiezan a notarse, sólo faltan por lanzar aquellos de efecto más inmediato, no parece un farol...

El hecho de que todos los gobiernos Europeos se reúnan para tomar medidas de control social por la peligrosa "variante omicron" indica que se toman bastante en serio el "farol ruso"


----------



## JulaiRastrez (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> "Será demasiado tarde" = ataque irreversible una vez iniciado
> "creación de contraamenazas" = ataques en diferentes planos del conflicto
> 
> 
> ...



Me suena haber leído hace meses en el floro que Rusia y China ya habían abandonado el SWIFT en sus intercambios.
Pregunto, ¿es así?

Edito:

Hay esto, de 2018.
https//www.burbuja.info/inmobiliaria/threads/el-kremlin-le-dice-a-los-bancos-rusos-que-se-preparen-para-la-desconexion-del-swift.1109582/

También hay otro hilo de Mazuste, de 2018 igualmente, pero el enlace a ZeroHedge está caído:





Rusia: la alternativa al SWIFT ya está en marcha


...ocho meses después de que advirtieran que "nuestros bancos están listos para desactivar el SWIFT", parece que el sistema ha alcanzado otro hito en su desarrollo: está listo para asumir socios internacionales en la búsqueda de desdolarizar y Poner fin al apalancamiento estadounidense...




www.burbuja.info





Qué asco de floro cuando casi todo lo que aparece en títulos refiere a una tal Taylor Swift...


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (19 Dic 2021)

El día que Europa no dependa parcialmente del gas ruso Putin o su sustituro pedirá mantas y comida a la UE


----------



## Al-paquia (19 Dic 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El día que Europa no dependa parcialmente del gas ruso Putin o su sustituro pedirá mantas y comida a la UE



No lo digas ni en broma que Spielzeug cree que los rusos/chinos le van a devolver a los niños.


----------



## schulz (19 Dic 2021)

Rusia ya esta fuera del SWIFT , conjuntamente con la INDIA .Esperando una reacción de occidente se ha marchado con tiempo


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2021)

schulz dijo:


> Rusia ya esta fuera del SWIFT , conjuntamente con la INDIA .Esperando una reacción de occidente se ha marchado con tiempo



Vaya, ¿Desde cuando? ¿Y porque la India? Eso es bastante gordo, no habia oido nada.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (19 Dic 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El día que Europa no dependa parcialmente del gas ruso Putin o su sustituro pedirá mantas y comida a la UE




Jajaja. Será con leña. Y por cierto las mantas más vale que te las vaya comprando tu y leña recuerda!!! 

Amego 
Palanganero


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (19 Dic 2021)

schulz dijo:


> Rusia ya esta fuera del SWIFT , conjuntamente con la INDIA .Esperando una reacción de occidente se ha marchado con tiempo



Pues si, básicamente juegan ya fuera del SWIFT, y eso se nota desde hace tiempo…el nerviosismo de la OTAN y sus aliados es evidente.


----------



## KalikaW (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> *Por ahora, quién va a encerrar a su población y restringir la actividad económica a los servicios esenciales es Europa...*
> *
> Por ahora, las manifestaciones contra las "medidas sanitarias" de los gobiernos se producen en Europa porque la narrativa vírica empieza a dar síntomas de desgaste. Europa se enfrenta a un segundo encierro con la población polarizada al respecto, un buen caldo de cultivo para un enfrentamiento interno que deje ingobernable el territorio.
> *
> *Por ahora, no se han producido ataques en otros frentes del conflicto de carácter irreversible que es de lo que amenaza Rusia en caso de que no se rindan ante una guerra que occidente ya ha perdido.*



Lo vuelvo a citar para que los peleles anti-rusos lo lean con detenimiento...


----------



## KalikaW (19 Dic 2021)

Putin es un estratega de los mejores que haya conocido este planeta. Seguid diciendo majaderías sobre Rusia o Putin, que es la última esperanza par Europa...



Spielzeug dijo:


> No creo que sea una invasión militar a lo que se refieren con "creación de contraamenazas".
> 
> Psyops a la población civil, ciberataques a infraestructuras críticas y, posiblemente, nuevos ataques asimétricos que no sabremos hasta que ocurran. El único frente que intentaran evitar es el de la confrontación armada directa pero todos los demás frentes están abiertos.
> 
> ...




Este análisis es algo que pocos en realidad conocen en este país de lerdos idiotizados. Leedlo bien porque es el futuro que está por llegar.


----------



## KalikaW (19 Dic 2021)

¿Putin ahora es el que toca los cojones?

Europa lleva tocando los cojones a Putin desde que es presidente, ya es hora de que Putin imponga sus tesis, incluso por la fuerza si es necesario.
Hitler se confió demasiado y la cagó. Si no lo hubiera hecho ahora no tendríamos esta discusión. El mundo sería bastante mejor...


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

Moscow’s proposals aim to prevent Russia, NATO from crossing red line - diplomat


NATO’s talk about a threat from the east is the only reason holding the alliance together, Grushko stressed




tass.com





_*Rusia y la OTAN han llegado al "momento de la verdad" en sus relaciones *y Moscú busca calmar las tensiones con sus propuestas de garantías de seguridad, dijo el sábado el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Alexander Grushko.

"Ha llegado el momento de la verdad", dijo en el canal de YouTube Solovyov Live. "*Hemos llegado a una línea roja *y nuestras propuestas apuntan a alejarnos de esta línea roja y comenzar un diálogo normal que pondrá los intereses de seguridad en un primer plano".

"*Hemos definido de manera muy clara el camino a seguir para lograrlo*", continuó diciendo._

No sé qué línea roja se habrá atravesado pero las líneas rojas ya estaban marcadas:









Putin hopes common sense prevails in the West, red lines will not be crossed


The Russian president noted that one such red line includes the deployment of strike systems in Ukraine




tass.com





La verdad es que parece difícil una vuelta atrás a la situación previa. En los próximos días veremos en qué dirección se mueven los acontecimientos de la "variante omicron"


----------



## Millar (19 Dic 2021)

Putin es un matón con un país arruinado que no tiene ninguna influencia económica.


----------



## Discordante (19 Dic 2021)

No acabo de ver el analisis que estais haciendo.

Precisamente un enemigo comun, Rusia/China, que aglutine todo el descontento (que es muy facil de dirigir), de europa seria un salvavidas bestial para los gobiernos europeos.

El solo hecho de mostrar las supuestas actuaciones de guerra hibrida en territorio europeo haria que buena parte de la poblacion, que ya esta muy calentita, se lanzese de cabeza a consumir el obejtivo que les pusieran delante.

El problema de Europa, y de EEUU, es que ella solita, y ademas con impetu y vigor, se ha metido en una trampa mortal. Si algo estan haciendo Rusia y China es advertir de que cuidado con hacerles a ellos los cabeza de turco de toda la mierda que se ha montando occidente (practicamente) solita en las ultimas 3-4 decadas.

En el fondo Rusia/China y el resto de paises emergentes (que estan alcanzado por fin niveles de vida decentes gracias al comercio y el capitalismo) tienen miedo de que se desaten las hordas del caos socialista que habitan en occidente, y que a duras penas aguantan bajo control, por todo el globo.

Y los politicos europeos estan tratando de hacer malabares para controlar la situacion sin dar la salida de enemigo externo cabeza de turco (que eso nos lleva de cabeza a la 3º GM que es lo que estan advirtiendo el resto) pero sin perder el control de sus poblaciones esclavas ni tener que ceder la presion totalitaria de los estados omnipresentes.


----------



## Ds_84 (19 Dic 2021)

Russian gas exports to Europe via Yamal pipeline fall again


MOSCOW (Reuters) - Russian natural gas deliveries to Germany through the Yamal-Europe pipeline have increased from a sharp drop on Saturday but remain lower than the average seen over the past month, data from German network operator Gascade showed.



www.fxempire.com





 







Bueno pues ya lo tenemos.

Er Covi no es mas que la narrativa mainstream para 'tapar' todo el cambio de fichas en el tablero de ajedrez mundial.

Ahora entiendo lo de 'atacar' a horeca, catering, eventos, etc etc etc...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> _Los europeos deben pensar en la perspectiva de *convertir al continente en un campo de confrontación militar*, dijo._



Ésta es la cuestión central de todo. Y lo escandaloso es que, después de dos guerras mundiales en suelo europeo, seguimos estando dispuestos a poner la cama. Los unos nos van a arrastrar a una guerra en la que los otros nos machacarán... pero todo en orden. Seguiremos imponiendo sanciones que a quienes más dañan es a nuestros productores; obstaculizando la apertura de un gaseoducto cuya falta a quien más perjudica es a la industria europea; o, en fin, negando la certificación a la primera vacuna aprobada (sí, cuando en Europa morían decenas de miles) porque el prospecto viene en cirílico.

El nuevo gobierno alemán es un esbirro ideal en este sentido. Está calentando motores para ser "el mayor azote que Rusia haya conocido" desde el cabo austríaco. Les suda la polla lo que su población padezca, lo que se arruine su economía, todo. Les suda la polla todo. Porque ellos están al servicio no de quienes les pagan (nuestros bolsillos sufridores), sino de quienes les mandan. Y quienes les mandan ya sabemos quiénes son.


----------



## schulz (19 Dic 2021)

Decipher dijo:


> Vaya, ¿Desde cuando? ¿Y porque la India? Eso es bastante gordo, no habia oido nada.












Rusia e India dejan de lado el dólar en sus contratos de defensa


Junto con la entrega de sistemas de misiles rusos S-400 a India, este país y Rusia han informado que...




spanish.almanar.com.lb


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Dic 2021)

*Quee Rusia ha cortado un poquito el gas again. que no monteis un muiltipeich de mierda con lo mismo de simpre xD 
( solo un 5 % ... es muy poquito )*






Noticia: - Quee Rusia ha cortado un poquito el gas again. que no monteis un muiltipeich de mierda con lo mismo de simpre xD ( solo un 5 % ... es muy poquito )


Quee Rusia ha cortado un poquito el gas again. que no monteis un muiltipeich de mierda con lo mismo de simpre xD ( solo un 5 % ... es muy poquito )...




www.burbuja.info






20 minutes ago 


* JUST IN - Russia limited the natural gas flow to Europe via the Yamal-Europe pipeline to 5% of its capacity today, a new record low for 2021.*

@disclosetv ser corimo 




eesss un poquiito peeorrrrrrr
pero noo nasa nadaad


----------



## Decipher (19 Dic 2021)

schulz dijo:


> Rusia e India dejan de lado el dólar en sus contratos de defensa
> 
> 
> Junto con la entrega de sistemas de misiles rusos S-400 a India, este país y Rusia han informado que...
> ...



Si, eso ya lo sabia, pero ahí no pone nada de que hayan abandonado el SWIFT.


----------



## Spielzeug (19 Dic 2021)

schulz dijo:


> Rusia e India dejan de lado el dólar en sus contratos de defensa
> 
> 
> Junto con la entrega de sistemas de misiles rusos S-400 a India, este país y Rusia han informado que...
> ...



La compra de armamento ruso, al ser empresas estatales, tiene que ser en rublos. Así como para petróleo o gas si que han aceptado hasta hace un año dólares y hasta hace poco también euros, el armamento lo han vendido en rublos desde que anunciaron su "parche" al sistema monetario en 2014:






*Tema mítico* : - Rusia rompe la baraja: el petro-rublo-gold


Si crees que el oro no es mas que una piedra amarilla, una reliquia barbara o que es algo del pasado, no sigas leyendo... Solo hay dos activos presentes en todos los bancos centrales: el dolar y el oro. -Uno se guarda por ser dinero soberano sin riesgo de contrapartida al tener valor por si...




www.burbuja.info





Un parche al sistema que genera nuevas dinámicas en el sistema monetario que desembocan en un nuevo patrón oro de facto y el abandono del dólar como divisa de referencia mundial. Hemos ido viendo cómo desde entonces no han parado de crecer todo tipo de sanciones económicas a Rusia, intentos de desestabilización que en último término llevan a la situación actual.


----------



## Fauna iberica (19 Dic 2021)

Pues creo que Rusia no va a empezar una acción militar en Ucrania, al final negociarán algo con USA y la OTAN para salvar la cara y hasta la próxima.


----------



## Cicciolino (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Pasar de un estado de enfrentamiento militar a una solución política, *significa que en este momento estamos en un estado de confrontación militar* híbrida dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación.
> 
> Esta doctrina de guerra, al no declararse abiertamente el conflicto, requiere de una narrativa que oculte a la población las acciones hostiles que se llevan a cabo.
> 
> ...



¿Pero no era China, bichito de oro?

¿A estas alturas cambias la martingala, caradura?


----------



## marco (19 Dic 2021)

Si China y Rusia la Telurocracia. 







Estados Unidos la Talasocracia, está ahora en la trampa de Tucidide. 

Ucrania sólo es un peon del tablero del gran juego.


----------



## Snowball (19 Dic 2021)

No recuerdo quien dijo que Rusia sin Ucrania, no es un imperio...


----------



## mazuste (19 Dic 2021)

Rusia no va a permitir que coloquen lanzaderas de misiles a cinco minutos de Moscú.
Por eso, la propuesta Rusa es una exigencia; si se quiere decir: un ultimatúm.
Están diciendo a EEU: lo tomas o lo dejas. Si no lo aceptan ( Y de momento
no lo han rechazado, aunque el tontoberger haya vomitado algo), puede haber
lanzaderas nucleares a cinco minutos de Washington y el Pentagono.
Veremos como caza la perrita...


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (19 Dic 2021)

*LA REPENTINITIS ES EL NUEVO ARMA DEFINITIVA*



NO CONTRASTADO

NIÑO COLEGIO REPENTINA BOMBEROS









LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV







t.me


----------



## Furymundo (19 Dic 2021)

yo quiero que un militar de esos tan patriotas que dicen que hay se venga a mi casa NO HOMO
con un chopo de esos y nos vayamos al monte NO HOMO
a que me enseñe como manejar el arma NO HOMO.



PD: NO HOMO


----------



## Wein (19 Dic 2021)

En Rusia hay mucho malestar por la crisis economica y esto de buscar enemigos externos para no tener conflictos externos no le va a salir bien, sabe que en unos años Europa no necesitará el gas ruso. La Rusia actual de Putin no llega a 2025.


----------



## CommiePig (19 Dic 2021)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Europa debería unirse a Rusia y mandar a la.puta mierda a los piratas anglosajones



y a la Dictadura china???


----------



## Dosto (19 Dic 2021)

Lo del gran apagón me da a mi que es real y puede estar relacionado con el tema de Ucrania, bien por que Rusia nos corta el suministro, bien por que USA interviene para que la unión europea no compre gas a Rusia o quizás un arma de ultima generación que se rumorea que tanto Rusia como China estan experimentando.


----------



## Play_91 (19 Dic 2021)

A nivel mundial ya no habrá más guerras.


----------



## Arriquitaunnn (19 Dic 2021)

Estoy de acuerdo con la vision que tiene el op y la comparto. Pero para entender todo lo que está pasando hay que distanciarse todavía más. Pasan más cosas. Hay mas jugadores.

Cisne blanco, cisne negro, Klaus Schwab....
Para que vacunan con tanta ansia...
Que hay en las vacunas...


----------



## eL PERRO (19 Dic 2021)

En resumen, una vez mas, el kremlin se hace caquita, porque su unica fuente de ingresos es extorsionar a europa


----------



## Pedro III (19 Dic 2021)

Demasiadas lagunas

- si la UE ve el conflicto como un escenario, ¿por qué no ponen a Rusia como un ente maligno?
- si Rusia ve que la UE está aprovechando el Covid para aplicar medidas de control social que (de alguna manera) pudieran afectarles negativamente, ¿por qué no fomentan la disidencia para crear conflictos dentro de la propia UE? Las protestas que ha habido hasta ahora en la mayoría de países han sido muy políticamente correctas, no veo una finalidad de confrontación en ellas
- si Rusia invade Ucrania, esta última quedaría abandonada a su suerte. Los ciudadanos de la UE no verían ese conflicto como un conflicto propio. Podría suponer una amenaza y empezar una espiral de rearme pero no veo tan claro que fueran a entrar a cuchillo ahí. De EEUU no lo tengo tan claro.


----------



## marco (19 Dic 2021)

Argumenta y acredita o









Calla Perro


----------



## Chapa de la Buena (19 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que más bien tiene que restringir la actividad económica a lo esencial por escasez de gas. Aquí las reservas de gas de Austria pero la situación será similar en el resto de países:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 875207
> 
> ...



A ver explícamelo mejor. El gas en Europa está disparado porque Rusia se niega a vendernos, o porque Europa se niega a comprar?


----------



## capitán almeida (19 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> En Rusia hay mucho malestar por la crisis economica y esto de buscar enemigos externos para no tener conflictos externos no le va a salir bien, sabe que en unos años Europa no necesitará el gas ruso. La Rusia actual de Putin no llega a 2025.



Jajajajajaajaja que puto crack


----------



## TomBolillo (20 Dic 2021)

Arriquitaunnn dijo:


> Estoy de acuerdo con la vision que tiene el op y la comparto. Pero para entender todo lo que está pasando hay que distanciarse todavía más. Pasan más cosas. Hay mas jugadores.
> 
> Cisne blanco, cisne negro, Klaus Schwab....
> Para que vacunan con tanta ansia...
> Que hay en las vacunas...



Esto, joder. Nos llegan hostias por todos lados que así es difícil planear estrategia de defensa alguna


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (20 Dic 2021)

Los calvos euromaidaneros, no creo que acepten una solución política. Querrán, como dicen los shilenos integrarse en la UE ¡Por la razón o la fuerza! -que dirían los shilenos.


----------



## El Ariki Mau (20 Dic 2021)

eso que dices de guerra hibrida, lo lleva haciendo el kremlin un siglo casi a occidente desde que se formo la komintern en 1919
a eso se dedican



Spielzeug dijo:


> No creo que sea una invasión militar a lo que se refieren con "creación de contraamenazas".
> 
> Psyops a la población civil, ciberataques a infraestructuras críticas y, posiblemente, nuevos ataques asimétricos que no sabremos hasta que ocurran. El único frente que intentaran evitar es el de la confrontación armada directa pero todos los demás frentes están abiertos.
> 
> ...


----------



## kozioł (20 Dic 2021)

Vengo, veo a todos los HDP hinchas suicidas del calvo mongólico de la estepa y me piro.

Que os den por culo a todos con vuestra "narrativa", vuestro gas, vuestro oro y vuestras mierdas. Que sois capaces de vender a vuestra madre por un plato de lentejas a cambio de que os metan en una dictadura tipo chino. 

"Dame pan y dime tonto" es lo que parecéis decir. Pero vivir en la cárcel calentitos con vuestro gas es sólo espectacular en vuestra mente.
Después viene lo de la pastilla de jabón y ya luego es cuestión de acostumbraros.

Tendríais que vivir bajo la dictadura china durante un tiempo, con esa misma mentalidad de niño "príncipe destronado" de suicida occidental.
Aunque no tengo claro que aprenderíais.


----------



## vermer (20 Dic 2021)

kozioł dijo:


> Vengo, veo a todos los HDP hinchas suicidas del calvo mongólico de la estepa y me piro.
> 
> Que os den por culo a todos con vuestra "narrativa", vuestro gas, vuestro oro y vuestras mierdas. Que sois capaces de vender a vuestra madre por un plato de lentejas a cambio de que os metan en una dictadura tipo chino.
> 
> ...



Ya, pero tú qué prefieres, ¿oro ruso o dólares yankis???
Que el ruso es un HDP, ya lo sabemos todos.
Que los chinorris son peores que el ruso, es otra obviedad.
Pero ¿Y el pederasta yanki? ¿Acaso es mejror? Se terminó el timo del dólar y claro, a los mafiosos yankis se les terminó el GRATIS-TOTAL. Se les jodió el imperio, y dado lo cerdo de todo lo anglosajón, intentarán joder a todo el mundo en su caída. Son cerdos y se comportan como tales.Basta ver su última "herencia cultural": una auténtica basura degenerada y antihumana revestida de "progr-hez y falso mediambientalismo"

Lo que más me jode es que hagamos de perritos falderosdel pederasta. Que les jodan los rusos y los hcinorris. Que les jodan bien jodidos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Dic 2021)

No y no. En Rusia los tiempos de la paz formar parte de ciclos bélicos. Hay que leer más.


ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Europa debería unirse a Rusia y mandar a la.puta mierda a los piratas anglosajones



Propia Rusia no quiere ser Europa. Rusia es otro tipo de civilización.
Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## qbit (20 Dic 2021)

JulaiRastrez dijo:


> También hay otro hilo de Mazuste, de 2018 igualmente, pero el enlace a ZeroHedge está caído:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahí está:









Foreign Banks Are Embracing Russia's Alternative To SWIFT, Moscow Says


"Non-residents will start connecting to us this year..."




web.archive.org


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Tough year for Santa







www.chinadaily.com.cn





China suele _*avisar*_ de las consecuencias de sus "medidas sanitarias" en la cadena logística:






Vayan haciendo sus compras navideñas: el "virus" vuelve a afectar a las cadenas de distribucion


Parece que EEUU se queda sin navidades como no se porte bien (por ahora esperan que el paron dure un mes pero lo pueden prolongar y ampliar a otros puertos cuando quieran): https://www.globaltimes.cn/page/202106/1225518.shtml En el puerto de Yantian, que es responsable de más de un tercio del...




www.burbuja.info





Como he comentado, los diferentes planos del conflicto tienen diferentes tiempos para que los efectos de los ataques se materialicen. Los que requieren más tiempo ya han sido lanzados y ahora empezamos a notar los efectos pero quedan otros planos cuyos efectos son casi inmediatos que aún no han sido activados.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

Chapa de la Buena dijo:


> A ver explícamelo mejor. El gas en Europa está disparado porque Rusia se niega a vendernos, o porque Europa se niega a comprar?



El precio se ha disparado por-entre otras cosas- han mantenido bajas sus reservas y los especuladores,
vivos que son, lo han visto y han comprado toda la oferta. Llega el frío y los Estados quieren llenar rápido
sus silos.

También, porque la elite financiera está imponiendo la agenda del rentismo climático, por lo que se está
produciendo mucha menos electricidad de la que se necesita.

Rusia envía el gas, mucho mas barato, que se le pide por el NS-I, pero con el 50% capaz de la tubería
( Bruselas manda).
EEUU no quiere que Europa negocie en euros y rublos la venta de gas. Tampoco que le pillen el cariño
asociado a tener energía barata y cercana en tiempos que necesita una ofensiva contra la Unión Sovietica...
¡¡Uy!! perdón: Rusia..

A propósito. Polonia, oficialmente no compra gas a Rusia, pero recibe- desde Alemania- el gas ruso.


----------



## JulaiRastrez (20 Dic 2021)

Agradezco el interés, pero mi pregunta es si en los intercambios entre Rusia y China se han cepillado el swift de motu propio y no por yankideces...


----------



## Caracalla (20 Dic 2021)

Ucrania no existe. 

Ucrania es Parte de Rusia desde hace siglos.

Su separación es sintética fruto del hundimiento de la URSS.

Tanto Ucrania como Bielorrusia volverán a formar parte de la Madre Patria como no puede ser de otra manera.

Las rayas en los mapas que han pintado los Anglos, deben ser borradas.

Ucrania no existe, Uruguay no existe, ni Chequia ni Eslovaquia existen, Honduras, El Salvador, Costa Rica, Croacia, Eslovenia... toda esta mierda son países inventaos por UK para debilitar a sus enemigos.


----------



## Cosmopolita (20 Dic 2021)

Caracalla dijo:


> Ucrania no existe.
> 
> Ucrania es Parte de Rusia desde hace siglos.
> 
> ...



Pues que determinismo histórico sea el criterio para fronteras de los demás, no sólo para Rusia, empezando por Kaliningrado.

Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk


----------



## ESC (20 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Efectivamente Rusia y China van de la mano para imponer un patrón monetario mundial que refleje la multilateralidad (patrón oro) y ponga fin al dominio internacional de los emisores del dólar.



Sobre este punto diferimos.

Bajo las actuales reglas de juego monetarias inter/supra-nacionales no hay ninguna lógica mediante la cual el dólar sea la referencia mundial, Pueden perder ese estatus de forma natural en cualquier momento. Yo creo que Rusia y China van de farol con el retorno al patrón oro, se trata solo de otra estrategia de desestabilización.

Nuestros anhelos pueden confundirnos, si bien es cierto que China está adquiriendo oro como si no hubiese un mañana e incluyéndolo en su organigrama institucional, estas medidas serían como plan de emergencia. Las sociedades se han vuelto demasiado complejas a la hora de relacionar tangible y fiat, tanto en el ámbito internacional como a nivel interno.

Creo que hay una confluencia de interés entre el globalismo y el bloque oriental. A ninguno les interesa poner el oro en el sitio que le corresponde.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

El caso es que Ucrania es un pozo negro y sanguinoliento. Siempre lo fue desde hace mas de 1000 años.
Su propio nombre lo indica: la frontera. el campo de batalla donde se encontraban y dirimían las distintas
hordas y expediciones habidas: papistas, germanos, mongoles, turcos...Y occidente hoy.

EEUU siguen empeñados en que la doctrina del "primer golpe" es factible desde Ucrania, a 5 minutos
de sus misiles nucleares, que impedirían toda respuesta rusa. Y veamos como lo veamos, no está Rusia
dispuesta a que esa posibilidad ocurra: por activa, por pasiva y por perifrástica.

De hecho, la llamada propuesta documental de Rusia para mantener la calma es mas que una exigencia
negro sobre blanco; es un ultimátum en toda regla. Es mas, Rusia no está proponiendo una base para
la negociación, sino que son las condiciones de una rendición. Así de claro, aunque algunos se empeñen
en marear una perdiz tocada.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Rusia tiene preparado un embajador para discutir los términos de la rendición y avisan de que no traten de ignorar el tema dada la importancia que tiene lo que está en juego:









Talk of Russia ‘raising stakes’ reveals lack of will to work on security — diplomat


According to Sergey Ryabkov, those who spread such claims understate the significance of security agreements




tass.com





_La especulación de Occidente sobre Rusia 'aumentando las apuestas' en el ámbito de la seguridad después de que Moscú publicara sus iniciativas a Estados Unidos y la OTAN es una prueba de la falta de voluntad para trabajar en esta área, dijo el lunes el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov.

"El discurso de que alguien está 'subiendo las apuestas' es evidencia de la ausencia del deseo y la falta de voluntad política para trabajar seriamente en esta área, que es simplemente un imperativo", enfatizó el alto diplomático ruso.

Los expertos que afirman que Moscú está "aumentando las apuestas" subestiman la importancia de los acuerdos de seguridad, señaló Ryabkov.

"Estos expertos buscan intencionalmente reducir lo que está en juego y pretenden demostrar que esto no tiene nada que ver con la realidad y que este tema puede ser ignorado", dijo el diplomático ruso de alto rango.

El 17 de diciembre, el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia publicó dos borradores de documentos rusos sobre garantías de seguridad jurídica de Estados Unidos y la OTAN.

El presidente ruso, Vladimir Putin, pidió anteriormente a la OTAN que inicie conversaciones sustantivas sobre garantías confiables de seguridad a largo plazo para Rusia. Hizo hincapié en que Rusia necesita garantías jurídicamente vinculantes porque Occidente no ha cumplido con sus compromisos verbales.

Como dijo a los periodistas el asistente del Kremlin, Dmitry Peskov, el asistente presidencial Yury Ushakov dijo al asesor de seguridad nacional de Estados Unidos, Jake Sullivan, que Moscú estaba lista para comenzar inmediatamente las conversaciones sobre los borradores de documentos sobre garantías de seguridad. Rusia estará representada en estas conversaciones por el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores, Sergey Ryabkov._

Es un ultimátum que evitaría el lanzamiento de nuevos ataques híbridos que por sus características deberian activarse en poco tiempo para sincronizar sus efectos con el resto.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Tiene pinta de que el ultimátum tiene un plazo bastante corto por el tono de las declaraciones:








Moscow ready for military response if NATO ignores Moscow’s concerns — senior diplomat


Sergey Ryabkov stressed that Russia would seek to prevent this scenario and was aware of the need to hold a dialogue to avoid serious implications




tass.com





_*Rusia está lista para una respuesta militar* si la OTAN sigue ignorando las preocupaciones de seguridad de Moscú, dijo el lunes el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia, Sergey Ryabkov.

"Dije que encontraríamos formas de responder, incluso *por medios militares y técnico-militares *[si la OTAN ignora nuevamente las preocupaciones de Moscú]", dijo el diplomático ruso de alto rango a TASS.

"Reafirmo esto. Tendremos que equilibrar las actividades que nos preocupan, porque aumentan los riesgos, con nuestras contramedidas", dijo Ryabkov.

El alto diplomático ruso también destacó que Rusia buscará prevenir este escenario y fue consciente de la necesidad de mantener un diálogo para evitar implicaciones graves._


----------



## Wattman (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> El caso es que Ucrania es un pozo negro y sanguinoliento. Siempre lo fue desde hace mas de 1000 años.
> Su propio nombre lo indica: la frontera. el campo de batalla donde se encontraban y dirimían las distintas
> hordas y expediciones habidas: papistas, germanos, mongoles, turcos...Y occidente hoy.
> 
> ...



Presentar tablas no es rendirse .


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Aquí el ultimátum ruso visto desde la prensa China:









Showdown over Ukraine looms as Russia, NATO unlikely to reach deal - Global Times







www.globaltimes.cn





Aunque consideran que la confrontación militar directa es improbable, posiblemente Rusia active "conflictos regionales"

Ven difícil que la OTAN acepte las condiciones ya que incluyen que Rusia tenga capacidad de veto respecto a nuevos miembros en la organización. 

Irán se une a la ofensiva diplomática troleando a EEUU:




__





Irán amenaza con sanciones económicas a EEUU por el "racismo institucionalizado contra la población de color"


Troleo fino de los Ayatolás: https://www.al-monitor.com/originals/2021/12/iran-threatens-sanctions-against-us-over-treatment-black-americans Si tu oponente tiene un temperamento colérico, intenta irritarle. Si es arrogante, trata de fomentar su egoísmo. (Sun Tzu) O tal vez sea una amenaza de...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Kiral (20 Dic 2021)

Resumen para legos. Confirmen por favor:

- China y Rusia quieren cargarse la hegemonía americana volviendo al patrón oro y dejando de lado el dólar.

- EEEU y RU, a través de la OTAN, contraatacan intentando meter misiles en Ucrania, y meneando el avispero taiwanés.

- Rusia responde desplazando tropas a la zona y cortando el gas, y China suministros (Aunque este movimiento parece anterior).

- Europa intenta frenar el consumo para que no se note la bajada de acceso a todo tipo de productos y fuentes de energía mediante los confinamientos del virus.

- Rusia vuelve a cortar el gas y amenaza con otras medidas.


Es correcto? Si es así, me gustaría saber si lo del virus ha sido una casualidad que se ha encontrado Europa para intentar adaptarse a la situación. Porque si no, no le encuentro sentido.


Y también qué objeto tiene putear al continente por parte de Putin si es un tema entre EEUU, China y ellos. Doy por hecho, que no tenemos capacidad armamentística ni económica para defendernos aquí y que estamos muertos antes de empezar. 

A ver si algún valiente puede confirmar lo expuesto y responder a mis dos preguntas. Gracias.


----------



## Vilux (20 Dic 2021)

Digamos que Ucrania siempre ha sido Rusia, eso no se le escapa a nadie que haya estado allí.

Una Ucrania rusa es el orden natural y todas las cosas tienden a él. 

Respecto a otros haciendo cosas en ese territorio, la OTAN se pasó de frenada con el golpe del Maidan perdiendo toda autoridad moral. Desde entonces ya no hay reglas en este juego salvo las del más fuerte.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (20 Dic 2021)

No es una cuestión de rayas, ni de fronteras. Ucrania lleva siendo un país independiente desde 1991 y eso no ha llevado nunca a la situación crítica en la que estamos ahora.

Es un problema de amenaza militar, de variación muy peligrosa de las reglas que han mantenido la Pax Atomica desde 1949.

Si no hemos volado por los aires con el inmenso arsenal nuclear de las dos grandes potencias durante la Guerra Fría ha sido por haber asumido las consecuencias de la Destrucción Mutua Asegurada. Pero ésta sólo funciona cuando el ataque inicial da al país atacado un margen de contraataque por encima de los 5-7 minutos. Desde las bases de la OTAN en Rumanía y Polonia, un ataque nuclear tardaría unos 15 minutos en arrasar Rusia, dando a Moscú la capacidad de contraatacar: Destrucción Mutua Asegurada.

El problema es que desde Kiev ese tiempo se reduce a 5 minutos, neutralizando la capacidad rusa de respuesta. Eso es lo que supone la entrada de Ucrania en la OTAN, dejando a Rusia indefensa ante un ataque nuclear. De eso va todo este tema, y Rusia va a reaccionar como cualquier otro país que sienta amenazada su existencia.

¿Le parece aceptable la presencia de cabezas nucleares en La Habana o Tijuana, que puedan arrasar territorio USA en 5 minutos? Si la respuesta es "no", acepte la misma vara de medir y derecho a la defensa para todos los países. Y si la respuesta es "sí"... perfecto, pero si luego acabamos viendo bonitas puestas de sol con hongos atómicos, ya va a ser tarde para lamentarse.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

El resumen escueto sería:

-EEUU declaró la guerra al mundo en 2001.
-Rusia aceptó y recogió el guante en 2007 (Berlin)
-Rusia ganó la guerra en 2018 (hipersónica)

Los términos de la rendición, hoy, a finales de 2021.
Nada mas y nada menos...


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Es correcto? Si es así, me gustaría saber si lo del virus ha sido una casualidad que se ha encontrado Europa para intentar adaptarse a la situación. Porque si no, no le encuentro sentido.



Es correcto a grandes rasgos.

El virus es la narrativa que ha permitido a China encerrar a su población, parar la cadena de suministro y camuflar las acciones hostiles como "medidas sanitarias".

Esta narrativa fue adoptada por occidente después de meses diciendo que "era sólo una gripe" ya que permite tomar medidas de control social y de economía de guerra cerrando sectores económicos no esenciales.

En esta nueva ofensiva, pese a que la narrativa vírica da muestras de agotamiento, no tienen una narrativa alternativa con la que justificar a la población las medidas de control social que requiere la situación.

Usar la misma narrativa para imponer de nuevo medidas de control social va a generar rechazo y descontento que puede radicalizarse fácilmente.

En último término, la doctrina de guerra actual busca dejar ingobernable el territorio enemigo azuzando el enfrentamiento dentro de la sociedad.


----------



## Decipher (20 Dic 2021)

Wattman dijo:


> Presentar tablas no es rendirse .



No creo que sea ni tablas. Me parece mas bien una oferta de desescalada porque la actual dirección es de colisión frontal. Que Trump está muy loco.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

La OTAN "advirtió" a Rusia sobre su doctrina de primer ataque. 

Sin embargo, los misiles rusos pueden detener cualquier cosa
mientras las exportaciones de trigo, gas natural y petróleo a la UE
están cortadas y los submarinos bloquean todo el reabastecimiento
por mar. 

Y Rusia tomaría represalias a lo grande. 

El farol de la OTAN es pura demencia.
Pepe Escobar.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Dic 2021)

.


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> El resumen escueto sería:
> 
> -EEUU declaró la guerra al mundo en 2001.
> -Rusia aceptó y recogió el guante en 2007 (Berlin)
> ...



Con permiso, yo creo que Siria ha sido un hito de los que cambian la historia. Thierry Meyssan se refuiere a ella como la III GM que ha dado lugar a un Yalta II, a un nuevo statu Quo de poder en el mundo. Según esta doctrina, lo que estamos viviendo no son realmente cosas nuevas que están pasando, sino consecuencias de lo de Siria.

Sea exagerado o no lo que propone TM, lo cierto es que tras el ciclo Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia...es la primera vez (si exceptuamos las guerras y escaramuzas del Cáucaso) que el imperio va a por todas y se tiene que volver relamiéndose la heridas. Como estado Siria nunca volverá a ser lo que era pero eso no invalida lo anterior.


----------



## Fauna iberica (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## kelden (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN "advirtió" a Rusia sobre su doctrina de primer ataque.
> 
> *Sin embargo, los misiles rusos pueden detener cualquier cosa*
> mientras las exportaciones de trigo, gas natural y petróleo a la UE
> ...



No digas bobadas ..... no hay NADA que te pare una salva de 20 misiles con 6 ojivas cada uno que te vienen a 30 mach, entre señuelos y perturbaciones de tipo electromagnético para despistar radares, apuntando a las dos o tres centrales nucleares más grandes que tengas. NADA. Da las centrales por reventadas y considera medio pais contaminao e inhabitable.

Lo mismo que el "Escudo antimisiles" yanki no pararía los misiles rusos o chinos, los S-loquesean tampoco pararían los misiles yankis. Si los S-loquesean funcionaran, los rusos ya habrían hecho alguna prueba en Colorado con un par de Satanes y los yankis lo mismo.

A ver ... los yankis quieren poner misiles lo más cerca posible de los rusos no para que no les de tiempo a derribarlos con los S-loquesea. Ya saben que los S-loquesea no los van a tirar aunque los vean venir desde Ohio. El problema si los tiran desde Ohio es que les cuesta media hora llegar, los rusos se enteran y entonces tienen tiempo de disparar todo lo suyo contra USA antes de que lleguen. Los misiles se cruzan a mitad de camino y joder a los rusos está muy bien, pero si también me joden a mi no tanto. Se trata de pillarlos en bragas, dar un primer golpe que les de el menor margen de tiempo posible, que destruya el 90-95 % de la capacidad nuclear rusa y dejarlos sin nada con lo que responder, o con muy poco. De ahí el empeño en acercar los misiles todo lo que puedan. Se trata de acortar los tiempos de reacción. Y por eso a Putin le entran sudores fríos cada vez que se acercan 100 kms.

El plan es una locura porque nunca les va a funcionar, pero esa gente está muy loca.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Como muestra de que lo que se espera es un conflicto dentro de la doctrina de guerra de IV generación, el estado mayor está preparando medidas para contrarrestar posibles revoluciones de colores:









Russian Security Council experts develop recommendations on countering ‘color revolutions’


It was also noted that the researchers reviewed international issues




tass.com


----------



## Kiral (20 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Es correcto a grandes rasgos.
> 
> El virus es la narrativa que ha permitido a China encerrar a su población, parar la cadena de suministro y camuflar las acciones hostiles como "medidas sanitarias".
> 
> ...



Y no sería mejor, en occidente, dejar que la gente saliera a la calle y olvidar tema vacuna? Entiendo que entonces nos ahogaría la escasez, pero se le quitaría la venda de los ojos a la población. Peor es lo de ahora, que es una bomba de relojería el descontento a pie de calle, que se está extendiendo como la pólvora, y le puede explotar a los estados en la cara.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

Kiral dijo:


> Entiendo que entonces nos ahogaría la escasez, pero se le quitaría la venda de los ojos a la población



El terreno a conquistar en la guerra de IV generación es la percepción de la realidad por parte de la población.

Unos quieren quitar esa venda y otros necesitan que la gente siga llevándola.


----------



## Wein (20 Dic 2021)

kelden dijo:


> No digas bobadas ..... no hay NADA que te pare una salva de 20 misiles con 6 ojivas cada uno que te vienen a 30 mach, entre señuelos y perturbaciones de tipo electromagnético para despistar radares, apuntando a las dos o tres centrales nucleares más grandes que tengas. NADA. Da las centrales por reventadas y considera medio pais contaminao e inhabitable.
> 
> Lo mismo que el "Escudo antimisiles" yanki no pararía los misiles rusos o chinos, los S-loquesean tampoco pararían los misiles yankis. Si los S-loquesean funcionaran, los rusos ya habrían hecho alguna prueba en Colorado con un par de Satanes y los yankis lo mismo.
> 
> ...



Un escudo antimisiles es sobre todo antiaviones que puede derribarlos en territorio del enemigo. O sea que desde Ucrania pueden derribar un avión que vuele en Moscú. Eso es lo que teme Putin


----------



## kelden (20 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> Un escudo antimisiles es sobre todo antiaviones que puede derribarlos en territorio del enemigo. O sea que desde Ucrania pueden derribar un avión que vuele en Moscú. Eso es lo que teme Putin



Un "escudo antimisiles" es un sistema de lanzamiento de distintos tipos de misiles. Puedes poner misiles antiaereos (lo que dicen los yankis que quieren poner) o puedes poner misiles de crucero hipersónicos con cabeza nuclear que, desde Kiev, se plantan volando a ras de suelo en Teykovo en 3 minutos (lo que los yankis quieren poner de verdad).


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

Fuera del tiesto, o no....

Los generales de Estados Unidos advierten de la división de los militares y de una posible guerra civil en el próximo intento de golpe de 
"Algunos podrían seguir las órdenes del legítimo comandante en jefe, mientras que otros podrían seguir al perdedor de Trump", lo que podría desencadenar una guerra civil, escribieron los generales.



> U.S. Generals Warn Of Divided Military And Possible Civil War In Next U.S. Coup Attempt "Some might follow orders from the rightful commander in chief, while others might follow the Trumpian loser," which could trigger civil war, the generals wrote
> 
> 
> https://washingtonpost.com/opinions/2021/


----------



## kelden (20 Dic 2021)

Nelsonvigum dijo:


> Con permiso, yo creo que Siria ha sido un hito de los que cambian la historia. Thierry Meyssan se refuiere a ella como la III GM que ha dado lugar a un Yalta II, a un nuevo statu Quo de poder en el mundo. Según esta doctrina, lo que estamos viviendo no son realmente cosas nuevas que están pasando, sino consecuencias de lo de Siria.
> 
> Sea exagerado o no lo que propone TM, lo cierto es que tras el ciclo Yugoslavia, Iraq, Libia...es la primera vez (si exceptuamos las guerras y escaramuzas del Cáucaso) que el imperio va a por todas y se tiene que volver relamiéndose la heridas. Como estado Siria nunca volverá a ser lo que era pero eso no invalida lo anterior.



Anda que no tuvieron derrotas, o no les salieron las cosas como querían exactamente, España o Inglaterra antes de que sus imperios desaparecieran para siempre.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

"Tal vez como preparación para lo que el Kremlin considera que será un enfrentamiento por la indiferencia de Washington 
ante la preocupación por la seguridad de Rusia, el Kremlin ha ordenado que dos fuerzas de misiles nucleares estratégicos 
estén en servicio de combate. Además, Rusia ha cerrado la ruta del norte y ha desplegado regimientos de radioingeniería 
y cúpulas electrónicas para bloquear los radares estadounidenses en el horizonte. Si continúan las provocaciones navales 
de EE.UU. en el Mar Negro, Rusia también podría cerrarlo".

Paul Craig Robert


----------



## derepen (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> El resumen escueto sería:
> 
> -EEUU declaró la guerra al mundo en 2001.
> -Rusia aceptó y recogió el guante en 2007 (Berlin)
> ...



1. Pero si EE. UU. era la primera potencia, ¿Por qué declarar la guerra al mundo? Además en ese momento el dólar seguía siendo utilizado por todo el mundo. ¿No es así? ¿Qué le empujó a hacer eso?

2. ¿Qué ocurrió en 2007 con Berlin?

3. ¿Te refieres a que consiguieron fabricar un cohete hipersónico antes que EE. UU? 

4. ¿Qué futuro le espera a España y Portugal en el corto plazo? 

Pregunto por curiosidad, desde la más absoluta ignorancia.

Hilazo.


----------



## Spielzeug (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> El resumen escueto sería:
> 
> -EEUU declaró la guerra al mundo en 2001.
> -Rusia aceptó y recogió el guante en 2007 (Berlin)
> ...



Siempre se puede establecer el origen del conflicto retrotayendose a eventos anteriores:

1971: Golpe de estado monetario mundial por parte de EEUU al incumplir lo acordado en Bretton Woods que se puede resumir en la frase del secretario de estado del momento: "el dólar es nuestra divisa o es vuestro problema". Supuso el fin del patrón oro y el dominio del dólar

Pero incluso podemos retrotraer el conflicto a justo 100 años antes:

1871: desmonetizacion de la plata al exigir Prusia que Francia pagase una indemnización de guerra desproporcionada y pagable exclusivamente en oro. Es bastante probable que se tratase de un acuerdo secreto entre las altas finanzas de Londres y las alemanas. Al menos fueron los mayores beneficiados de la mayor transferencia de riqueza en la historia (hasta la fecha):






Crisis: - Las mayores transferencias de riqueza se producen en los cambios en el sistema monetario. Y el próximo está cerca.


La Historia tiene muchos fatores pero el mas relevante por sus consecuencias es, en mi opinion, el monetario y este no puede ser comprendido sin la funcion de los metales preciosos en el. Como ejemplo, en la guerra franco-prusiana, si nos fijamos en sistema monetario, supuso un paso fundamental...




www.burbuja.info





Supuso una gigantesca transferencia de riqueza desde aquellos países que utilizaban la plata como patrón monetario (el imperio ruso y China principalmente) hacia los primeros países en pasarse al patrón oro, principalmente a Reino Unido que ya tenía patrón oro. Más de tres décadas de decadencia económica y social sufrieron los perdedores de la transferencia de riqueza.

Ahora parece que va a ser al revés la transferencia de riqueza...


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Fuera del tiesto, o no....
> 
> Los generales de Estados Unidos advierten de la división de los militares y de una posible guerra civil en el próximo intento de golpe de
> "Algunos podrían seguir las órdenes del legítimo comandante en jefe, mientras que otros podrían seguir al perdedor de Trump", lo que podría desencadenar una guerra civil, escribieron los generales.



Lo del paripé del Capitolio se ha olvidado muy pronto en Occidente.
La tesis de que se va a dar una Guerra Civil en Estados Unidos, podrá ser descabellada pero que luego nadie diga que no se avisó.









US ‘closer to civil war’ than most would like to believe, new book says


Academic and member of CIA advisory panel says analysis applied to other countries shows US has ‘entered very dangerous territory’




www.theguardian.com













Generals warn of a CIVIL WAR if 2024 election is falsely contested


Former Army Major Gen Paul Eaton, former Brigadier Gen Steven Anderson and former Army Major Gen Antonio Taguba warned of another coup attempt similar to the January 6 Capitol riot.




www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## Gubelkian (20 Dic 2021)

Ya hay pues un prucés en marcha.

¿Será imparapla?


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> La OTAN "advirtió" a Rusia sobre su doctrina de primer ataque.
> 
> Sin embargo, los misiles rusos pueden detener cualquier cosa
> mientras las exportaciones de trigo, gas natural y petróleo a la UE
> ...



Están como Hitler, que dependía de los suministros de la URSS y aún así la atacó. Me temo que piensan que pueden invadir Rusia y acceder al control de sus recursos…están como cencerros.


----------



## derepen (20 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Ahora parece que va a ser al revés la transferencia de riqueza...



¿Quiere eso decir que Europa va a empobrecerse durante décadas de manera significativa?


----------



## PacoGarciaLatunes (20 Dic 2021)

Y en pocos meses tendremos el 'criptoyuan' comenzando a extenderse por medio mundo gracias al impulso en los JJOO de invierno.

El boicot diplomático por "razones humanitarias" es una cortina de humo para que fracase el ensayo a gran escala desde Pekín para que deportistas, empresarios y otros comiencen a usar la cartera que darán en China durante esas fechas.









Qué significa el boicot diplomático a las Olimpiadas de invierno en Pekín


¿Los atletas estadounidenses participarán en los Juegos? ¿Qué tan eficaces han sido otros boicots de la historia olímpica? Y más respuestas a tus dudas.




www.nytimes.com





China quiere romper el dominio del dólar estadounidense sobre el sistema financiero global y obtener un mayor control sobre cómo la gente gasta su dinero. Espera que una moneda digital pueda ofrecer ambos.









Analysis: China wants to weaponize its currency. A digital version could help







edition.cnn.com





China está tratando de hacer posible que los atletas y visitantes extranjeros usen su moneda digital durante los Juegos Olímpicos de Invierno de Beijing en 2022, dijo el domingo un alto funcionario del banco central.

Podría ser la primera prueba de la moneda digital de China con usuarios internacionales.









China may test its digital currency with foreign visitors at the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics


A trial with foreign visitors at the 2022 Beijing Winter Olympics would be the first test for China's digital yuan with international users.




www.cnbc.com


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> 1. Pero si EE. UU. era la primera potencia, ¿Por qué declarar la guerra al mundo? Además en ese momento el dólar seguía siendo utilizado por todo el mundo. ¿No es así? ¿Qué le empujó a hacer eso?
> 
> 2. ¿Qué ocurrió en 2007 con Berlin?
> 
> ...



1- Cuestión de economía clásica: la elite financiera imperial ya estaba observando 
que el casco de la tasa de ganancias empezaba a hacer aguas. Era necesario
acelerar la acumulación (saqueo).

2-Vea la histórica conferencia que dio Putin en Munich.

3-En 2018, Putin hizo público el mensaje para EEUU, donde sacaba el catalogo
de las armas que poseia y que significarían la rotura del equilibrio estratégico
entre las dos potencias, desde la II Guerra, en favor de Rusia.

4- Vaya usted a saber...


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (20 Dic 2021)

Bien, entonces vamos a rebajar el nivel de lloros cuando los misiles rusos lleguen a la frontera USA, verdad?

Aquí los misiles cargados en camiones no pintan nada, salvo que disparen desde el Extremo Oriente ruso hacia Alaska y viceversa. Todo se reduce a la capacidad de los submarinos nucleares. Que no pueden ser neutralizables, es eso? Que antes de lanzar un ataque que en 5 minutos impacte en territorio enemigo, la armada USA no se habrá preocupado de localizar y neutralizar, verdad? Es eso?

No me haga comulgar con ruedas de molino, por favor. Quien lance un ataque nuclear por sorpresa con esos tiempo de reacción se carga a su enemigo. Sí o sí. Porque antes de hacerlo ya habrá localizado y neutralizado todas las posibles lanzaderas móviles de una respuesta. Y si no es así, no lanzaría el ataque. Sólo bajo esas premisas lo harían ¿Que se puede escapar un submarino escurridizo? Puede ser. Pero ahí está el riesgo.


----------



## mazuste (20 Dic 2021)

Ya se ha comentado. La clave es el tiempo de reacción a cualquier lanzamiento, para su interceptación.
Que es de 5/7 minutos. Por lo tanto, cuanto mas cerca, mas dificultad para impedir el impacto.
Eso es, basicamente, el asunto: que el primer golpe decapitaría al contrario y podría garantizar victoria.


----------



## Tio_Serio (20 Dic 2021)

Me parece interesante seguir la descripción para el público que se hace aquí de Putin.
Valga de ejemplo esto de hoy en menéame:





__





Putin corta el grifo del gas y Europa se echa a temblar: el...


Lo que está sucediendo con el gas este 2021 ya no tiene calificativos. Rusia ha decidido cortar el grifo a las puertas del invierno en...



www.meneame.net





Transmite la imagen simplista de un dictador que pretende imponer su voluntad.
Y ya sabemos cómo se las gastan nuestros borregos conciudadanos, incapaces de sumar dos y dos.


----------



## Martín de Goenechea (20 Dic 2021)




----------



## Skylar (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> 1- Cuestión de economía clásica: la elite financiera imperial ya estaba observando
> que el casco de la tasa de ganancias empezaba a hacer aguas. Era necesario
> acelerar la acumulación (saqueo).
> 
> ...



El punto 4 está meridianamente claro. No escaquemos de la I y II GM. Franco intentó mantenerse neutral en la Guerra Fría, pero tras más de una década de aislamiento internacional por los aliados, claudicó en parte ante la OTAN. Tras algún magnicidio y atentados oportunos de todo tipo (incluyendo la traca final en unos trenes) somos una simple colonia del imperio anglosionista. Se hará lo que mandé el amo y por supuesto el expolio está asegurado.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado. La clave es el tiempo de reacción a cualquier lanzamiento, para su interceptación.
> Que es de 5/7 minutos. Por lo tanto, cuanto mas cerca, mas dificultad para impedir el impacto.
> Eso es, basicamente, el asunto: que el primer golpe decapitaría al contrario y podría garantizar victoria.



Si no existiese la mano muerta podría ser…pero va a que ser que no…el zumbador sigue sonando y eso está bien…


----------



## risto mejido (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado. La clave es el tiempo de reacción a cualquier lanzamiento, para su interceptación.
> Que es de 5/7 minutos. Por lo tanto, cuanto mas cerca, mas dificultad para impedir el impacto.
> Eso es, basicamente, el asunto: que el primer golpe decapitaría al contrario y podría garantizar victoria.



tienes razon , pero es que os dos contrincantes quedarian destruidos, un solo submarino nucelar ruso se puede llevar por delante toda america del norte sin despeinarse, aunque rusia estuviese destruida , el sistema petrimet (creo que es asi) se encarga el solito de llevar acabo la destruccion de norteamerica y europa, pienso que eeuu esta jugando con fuego pensando que estan muy lejos del conflicto, pero l proxima vez no va a ser asi


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (20 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Creo que más bien tiene que restringir la actividad económica a lo esencial por escasez de gas. Aquí las reservas de gas de Austria pero la situación será similar en el resto de países:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 875207
> 
> ...



Pero para pagar con rublos tienes que comprarlos ¿no? ¿Con qué los compras? ¿Con euros? Si no aceptan euros o dólares ¿qué aceptan, Franco gabonés, oro?


eltonelero dijo:


> Que pena, Euroasia: Europa + Rusia + Kazajistán, sería una potencia suficiente para hacer balanza contra China y EEUU
> De ahi el interes de EEUU de que estemso contínuamente enfrentados y metamos un % alto de pobación marrónida.
> Ya que ellos no pueden librarse de su población marrónida, nos meten a Europa una y asi estamos equilibrados.



Por eso EEUU creó la URSS, para destruirlos, sepultarlos en un abismo y hacerlos incompatibles con el resto de Europa.

Hoy la Rusia zarista en un mundo no dominado por la oligarquía actual podría fácilmente incorporarse al concierto europeo, como siempre quiso.


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Dic 2021)

GUERRA HIBRIDA ESTADOS Y MAFIAS VS CIUDADANIA



*JUST IN - Mayor Bowser declares a state of emergency in Washington, DC.*











D & Frenz


Deez frenz




t.me




3h
En respuesta a
@disclosetv
Lockdown coming






__





URGENTE :Toque de Queda y restricciones vuelven a Qatarlunya


OTRO POR AQUI https://t.me/s/DANON1776




www.burbuja.info





​


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Dic 2021)

*CATALUÑA SINCRONIZA SU PLANDEMIA NWO CON EL AYUNTAMIENTO NWO DE NEW YORK PARA **APRETAR LAS MASCARILAS *
**




__





URGENTE :Toque de Queda y restricciones vuelven a Qatarlunya


OTRO POR AQUI https://t.me/s/DANON1776




www.burbuja.info












The Real Kim Shady™️


The Fake Kim Shady	Delighted American Thank you for your contributions to the channel.	❤️❤️❤️ GiveSendGo: https://www.givesendgo.com/Team17




t.me





Rafael Nadal tests positive for COVID-19 patrocina esta ola de LOCKDOWN 














Rafael Nadal tests positive for COVID-19


Spanish tennis star Rafael Nadal has tested positive to COVID-19 ahead of the 2022 Australian Open. The world number six was participating in the Mubadala World Tennis Championship exhibition in Abu Dhabi last week and tested positive upon his return to Spain. With the positive result, Mr...




www.skynews.com.au




With the positive result, Mr Nadal’s attendance at the upcoming Australian Open in Melbourne has been placed in doubt.





​










Q) The Storm Rider /Official Page


Look at Austria. Look at Australia. Look at Germany. Fining the vaccine-free into bankruptcy. Jailing the vaccine-free for non-compliance. Break the populace with fines. Break the populace with isolation. Break the populace with conditioning. Break the populace with brainwashing. Break the...




t.me




Ron Watkins [CodeMonkeyZ]

Look at Austria.
Look at Australia.
Look at Germany.

Fining the vaccine-free into bankruptcy.
Jailing the vaccine-free for non-compliance.

Break the populace with fines.
Break the populace with isolation.
Break the populace with conditioning.
Break the populace with brainwashing.
Break the populace with restriction of movement.

Finally export the ‘working’ models.

Resistance now.









Lobos Esteparios - DIARIO DEL APOCALIPSIS


Esto es una guerra. No cedáis ni un ápice de terreno. Manteneos firmes ante la locura y la tiranía. Caiga quien caiga, por duro que sea. Más vale pasar la navidad solo que con gente que puede transformarla en un suplicio. Basta de buenismos y de ser complacientes. Que se jodan.




t.me


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Dic 2021)

LA QUINTA COLUMNA TV







t.me


----------



## Nelsonvigum (20 Dic 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Anda que no tuvieron derrotas, o no les salieron las cosas como querían exactamente, España o Inglaterra antes de que sus imperios desaparecieran para siempre.



Me refería en la era post urss o, como muy atrás en el tiempo, post 1945. Aunque es cierto que no lo he dicho explícitamente. 

No obstante, creo que no había que decirlo. EEUU ha sido realmente 'el Imperio' sólo en el siglo 20. Y siendo exquisitos, a partir de los 90 cuando su único (por entonces) rival se desmorona y llega lo que algún lumbreras tuvo la idea de llamar 'el fin de la historia'. 

Pues va a ser que no, que la historia sigue y los que estaban muertos y enterrados ya no lo están.


----------



## Bernaldo (20 Dic 2021)

Acabará habiendo unificación ortodoxa en Ucrania, contra los deseos de Putin y el patriarcado de Moscú. 

Evidentemente Francisco no va a apoyarlo abiertamente, solo ha de esperar que la lógica se imponga. 

Yo de Putin no las tendría todas conmigo en que logrará imponerse por la vía de las amenazas.


----------



## Caracalla (20 Dic 2021)

Cosmopolita dijo:


> Pues que determinismo histórico sea el criterio para fronteras de los demás, no sólo para Rusia, empezando por Kaliningrado.
> 
> Enviado desde mi Redmi Note 8 Pro mediante Tapatalk



Königsberg evidentemente es parte de Alemania. Ni es Rusa, ni es Polaca.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (20 Dic 2021)

Sagradas dice...

La Pax Americana ha terminado.

Dejad de pensar como si estubiesemos en el siglo XX.

Estos micropaises solo existen porque una superpotencia lo impone a otras potencias inferiores para limitar su crecimiento.

Cuando esa superpotencia se viene abajo, como es el caso de Usa, las potencias inferiores van a comerse esas imposiciones tan pronto como puedan.

No solo Rusia. En Latam también habrá cambios de fronteras tan pronto como Usa esté en serios problemas y sea incapaz de controlar a Colombia-Venezuela, Mexico y Argentina.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (20 Dic 2021)

queda



*COMO ME NUTREN DE MEMES *









QSR decodes


https://youtu.be/_0clwfZPEYU




t.me





​


----------



## Caracalla (20 Dic 2021)

PacoGarciaLatunes dijo:


> Lo del paripé del Capitolio se ha olvidado muy pronto en Occidente.
> La tesis de que se va a dar una Guerra Civil en Estados Unidos, podrá ser descabellada pero que luego nadie diga que no se avisó.
> 
> 
> ...



Los generales pueden decir misa.

La tropa no va a mover un puto dedo por un Presidente Globalista.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Caracalla (20 Dic 2021)

Martín de Goenechea dijo:


> Bien, entonces vamos a rebajar el nivel de lloros cuando los misiles rusos lleguen a la frontera USA, verdad?
> 
> Aquí los misiles cargados en camiones no pintan nada, salvo que disparen desde el Extremo Oriente ruso hacia Alaska y viceversa. Todo se reduce a la capacidad de los submarinos nucleares. Que no pueden ser neutralizables, es eso? Que antes de lanzar un ataque que en 5 minutos impacte en territorio enemigo, la armada USA no se habrá preocupado de localizar y neutralizar, verdad? Es eso?
> 
> No me haga comulgar con ruedas de molino, por favor. Quien lance un ataque nuclear por sorpresa con esos tiempo de reacción se carga a su enemigo. Sí o sí. Porque antes de hacerlo ya habrá localizado y neutralizado todas las posibles lanzaderas móviles de una respuesta. Y si no es así, no lanzaría el ataque. Sólo bajo esas premisas lo harían ¿Que se puede escapar un submarino escurridizo? Puede ser. Pero ahí está el riesgo.



Usa no tiene ni puta idea de donde estan los submarinos Rusos, ni tiene forma alguna de saberlo.

Los Rusos tampoco tienen nada que hacer para encontrar a los Usanos o a los Franceses y Ukanos.

Enviado desde mi SM-A202F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## kelden (20 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Ya se ha comentado. La clave es el tiempo de reacción *a cualquier lanzamiento, para su interceptación.*
> Que es de 5/7 minutos. Por lo tanto, cuanto mas cerca, mas dificultad para impedir el impacto.
> Eso es, basicamente, el asunto: que el primer golpe decapitaría al contrario y podría garantizar victoria.



Que no lo paras. Con nada. Supón que Biden se anima y quiere destruir Teykovo y las otras 10 ó 12 bases de misiles que tienen los rusos. Va a poner media docena de submarinos situados alrededor de Rusia y va a dispara 90 misiles con 6 ojivas cada uno. 540 ojivas para una docena de bases. 45 para cada una viniendo de todas las direcciones. Esas ojivas van a hacer la reentrada en la atmósfera a 25-30 match, acompañadas de los correspondientes señuelos mecánicos y electromagnéticos para despistar a los radares. Darle a un chisme de esos (1 m de largo más o menos) a esas velocidades y rodeado de perturbadores electromagnéticos y señuelos metálicos es imposble. A uno ó dos igual les das de puto globo, a 45 no. No contento con eso, de cada salva de 45 puedes adelantar un par de ojivas un par de minutos sobre las demás y explotarlas a gran altitud sobre cada una de las bases. El PEM va a freir los radares de todos los S-loquesea que tengan los rusos en cientos de kms a la redonda y se van a quedar ciegos. Via libre para las otras 43 ojivas que te van a machacar la base.

El problema de eso son dos cosas:

.- que para cuando llegan, a los rusos les habría dado tiempo de disparar sus misiles y los otros estarían igual de jodicos que ellos.
.- tienes que destruir a la vez submarinos, plataformas móviles y aviones.

Los yankis lo que quieren es hacer ese ataque sin que a los otros les de tiempo de apretar el botón que lo dispara todo, no les preocupa lo más mínimo que les intercepten el ataque porque saben que es imposible pararlo. Lo que temen es la respuesta. Lo único que los detiene ahora es que si los rusos están jodidos a las 12, ellos están jodidos a las 12:10 porque lo que se les vendría encima tampoco podrían pararlo.

La espada es infinitamente más fuerte que el escudo. Y mucho más barata.


----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (20 Dic 2021)

Todo mi apoyo a Putin y a los chinos.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Dic 2021)

*Fuerzas especiales estadounidenses en Ucrania*

*El aumento de la presencia militar de la OTAN en Ucrania indica el plan de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte de utilizar el territorio de este país como plataforma para llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas, dice un alto funcionario parlamentario ruso contra Rusia.*

El senador ruso Aleksey Pushkov anunció en una entrevista con la radio rusa que la expansión de la cooperación militar entre la OTAN y Kiev era prácticamente una preparación para la guerra con Moscú.

El senador ruso Aleksey Pushkov, alto funcionario del Comité de Asuntos Internacionales de la Duma Estatal, dijo que la presencia militar de los países miembros de la OTAN en Ucrania y cerca de la frontera rusa era motivo para declarar la guerra a Rusia.

“Si la OTAN no tiene la intención de utilizar el territorio ucraniano como plataforma para llevar a cabo acciones ofensivas contra Rusia, ¿por qué necesita otorgar la membresía oficial a Kiev? Preguntó Pouchkov.

"Dado el espíritu de las autoridades de Kiev, es posible convertirlo en un miembro informal de la OTAN, es decir, no darle obligaciones de defensa, sino saturarlo de armas y convertirlo en un puño paramilitar que podría usarse contra Rusia ”, agregó.

"Si bien los países occidentales apoyan la política de diálogo en aras del diálogo, han aumentado su presencia militar en Ucrania saturándola de armas, lo que demuestra su verdadera intención", prosiguió.

Pushkov enfatizó que la OTAN estaba tratando de forzar un diálogo sobre Moscú desde una posición de fuerza y obligarlo a cumplir las condiciones de Occidente, pero al mismo tiempo se estaban llevando a cabo preparativos militares en Ucrania contra Rusia, bajo la apariencia de dicho diálogo.

En esta línea recta, el canciller bielorruso Vladimir Maki dijo ayer, sábado 18 de diciembre, que la OTAN estaba convirtiendo a Ucrania en una plataforma para atacar a Rusia.

"Es obvio que la OTAN ahora busca aprovechar las tendencias anti-rusas del liderazgo ucraniano para convertir al país en un escenario claro para una posible confrontación con Rusia, como lo demuestra el ritmo acelerado del despliegue de soldados de Occidente países de Ucrania », declaró el Ministro de Relaciones Exteriores de Belarús.

"Rusia tiene todo el derecho a preocuparse por un posible ataque desde sus fronteras occidentales, y se ha preparado bien para cualquier posible escenario de guerra: la exigencia de que Moscú reciba garantías de seguridad específicas de Estados Unidos y la OTAN es parte de esas preocupaciones rusas". escribió el periódico de Interés Nacional hace unos días.

El Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores de Rusia publicó el viernes (17 de diciembre) un borrador de acuerdo sobre garantías de seguridad entre Rusia y Estados Unidos.

Según el documento, la OTAN debería comprometerse a no acceder a los países del antiguo espacio soviético y abstenerse de toda actividad militar en Ucrania y otros países de Europa del Este, en la región del Cáucaso Sur y Asia Central.

Fue en este contexto que los cazas estadounidenses F-15 se desplegaron en las fronteras de Ucrania en medio de serias tensiones entre Estados Unidos, Rusia y la OTAN.

El número exacto de cazas estadounidenses F-15 desplegados en el territorio de Rumanía, la vecina Ucrania, sigue siendo desconocido, sin embargo, según algunas fuentes se podría evocar la presencia de 6 o 12 F-15.

En este contexto, se ha sugerido que Washington está intentando ejercer presión militar sobre Rusia, en particular cruzando las llamadas "líneas rojas" en las relaciones con Moscú.

“Los funcionarios de la Casa Blanca han declarado en repetidas ocasiones que no enviarán tropas directamente para enfrentar a Rusia, sin embargo, con todo esto, las operaciones militares estadounidenses nunca han cesado. Estados Unidos se ha comprometido a no continuar expandiendo la OTAN hacia el este, pero su poderío militar se está acercando gradualmente a las fronteras de Rusia ”, informó el periódico militar chino Sohu.

A juzgar por las acciones de Estados Unidos y la OTAN, se está gestando un conflicto muy grave en las relaciones entre Rusia y Occidente, especialmente desde que la OTAN ha manifestado su intención de no concluir ningún acuerdo con Rusia, que fue declarada directamente en Estados Unidos. Alemania y Gran Bretaña. Como resultado, esto obligará a Rusia a tomar medidas severas para contrarrestar las provocaciones de la Alianza del Atlántico Norte.





PUEBLOS EN RESISTENCIA


"La Sociedad entera tiene que pensar en un modelo Social Alternativo, que satisfaga las necesidades de la mayoría Social Trabajadora




wwwjoarmaz.blogspot.com


----------



## Ivar (21 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Siempre se puede establecer el origen del conflicto retrotayendose a eventos anteriores:
> 
> 1971: Golpe de estado monetario mundial por parte de EEUU al incumplir lo acordado en Bretton Woods que se puede resumir en la frase del secretario de estado del momento: "el dólar es nuestra divisa o es vuestro problema". Supuso el fin del patrón oro y el dominio del dólar
> 
> ...



¿Y si se produce el cambio, qué divisas recomiendas tener? Entre oro, dólar, euro y zloty (Polonia)


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2021)

Otra muestra de que la ofensiva en principio se desarrollaría dentro del marco de guerra de IV generación, es la prohibición (o amenazar con hacerlo) de plataformas de noticias o redes sociales:









Russia threatens YouTube ban for deleting RT channels


RT’s German channels were deleted by YouTube for breaching its Covid misinformation policy.



www.bbc.com





Vemos que es el nuevo gobierno alemán quien teme desestabilizaciones y se prohíben los canales de habla alemana de RT o amenazan con cerrar Telegram ya que es la red social desde donde se están organizando las diferentes manifestaciones contra las medidas de la covid.









Politician says Germany should ban Telegram unless it tackles extremist content


Germany should order the messaging programme Telegram removed from Apple's and Google's app stores if it continues to ignore requests to help track down extremist content, a senior German official said on Tuesday.




www.reuters.com





La descomposición social y la polarización de la sociedad es ya un hecho:









Leipziger Porsche-Werk: Mehr als jeder vierte Mitarbeiter krankgemeldet


Nachdem die 3G-Regeln am Arbeitsplatz eingeführt wurden, meldeten sich im Leipziger Porsche-Werk 27,5 Prozent der rund 4.300 Mitarbeiter krank. Das war mehr als ein Viertel der Belegschaft.




www.google.com





Más del 25% de los trabajadores de Porsche están de baja médica tras implantar la empresa controles diarios a los no vacunados. Una parte de la sociedad deja de remar y va acumulando un descontento cada vez mayor que acabará explotando.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2021)

Russian diplomat expects security talks with US to be held in realistic time frame


There is a chance to achieve progress, Konstantin Gavrilov noted




tass.com





_Moscú espera lanzar y promover conversaciones sobre garantías de seguridad con Washington en un *marco de tiempo realista*, dijo Konstantin Gavrilov, quien encabeza la delegación rusa en las Conversaciones de Viena sobre Seguridad Militar y Control de Armas, al canal Soloviev Live de YouTube el martes.

"*Creo que la OTAN y Washington se dan cuenta de lo que se trata. Creo que, después de todo, las conversaciones comenzarán, creo que los contactos ya están en marcha*, en particular en los que participan [el asistente presidencial ruso] Yury Ushakov y el asesor [de seguridad nacional] de la Casa Blanca [Jake Sullivan" ]. De hecho, [el secretario general de la OTAN, Jens] Stoltenberg y [el portavoz del Departamento de Estado de EE. UU., Ned] Price han hecho declaraciones, que fueron completamente diferentes, pero *al igual que el dinero, los esfuerzos para llegar a acuerdos gozan de silencio. Existe la posibilidad de lograr avances y hacerlo en un plazo realista. Eso es lo que espero* ”, explicó el diplomático.

Gavrilov señaló anteriormente que Moscú había aclarado su posición y la posible reacción a las acciones de la OTAN, que continuó pisoteando los "puntos dolorosos" de Rusia, por lo que la Alianza del Atlántico Norte "tiene que proporcionar respuestas serias en lugar de rechazar todo desde el principio"._


----------



## Gusman (21 Dic 2021)

A mi me da la sensación que USA con su petrodolar en declive quiere usar el comodín de la guerra global para evitar el cambio del sistema financiero, que conlleva su pérdida de hegemonía y soberanía sobre el sistema financiero. Espero que se imponga la cordura ya que una guerra global hoy en día conlleva la destrucción mutua asegurada, por muy cerca que tenga las lanzaderas de Moscú. Veremos como evolucionan las tensiones (confinamientos, desabastecimiento, descontento de la población, tropas en la frontera ucraniana...) Veremos...


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2021)

SCO chief stands firm vowing to counter any foreign meddling schemes


"The SCO ensures the equality of states and makes decisions based on consensus, and no state imposes its will or interests upon the others," Vladimir Norov stressed




tass.com





La SCO se fundamenta en la defensa de sus miembros frente a las injerencias externas. La OTAN, en principio, se basa en la ayuda mutua en caso de agresión armada.

Parece una pequeña diferencia pero no lo es. La SCO puede activar sus compromisos en caso de agresión dentro del marco de guerra de IV generación. Los miembros de la OTAN no pueden alegar injerencias en asuntos internos para solicitar la defensa de sus socios ante la agresión.

La SCO está preparada para intervenir en caso de que se intente desestabilizar a algún miembro. En otras palabras, pueden invocar a la alianza en cualquier momento. La OTAN no.


----------



## Spielzeug (21 Dic 2021)

Traducción: medidas técnico-militares = ataques asimétricos en todo el espectro del conflicto salvo el estrictamente militar.









Russia ready to take measures if NATO expands to its borders, Putin warns


As Putin stressed, Russia "has the full right" to measures intended to ensure its security and sovereignty




tass.com





_Rusia está lista para tomar *medidas técnico-militares*, si la OTAN se expande cerca de sus fronteras, dijo el martes el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en una reunión ampliada de la junta del Ministerio de Defensa.

"En caso de que los colegas occidentales continúen con una política claramente agresiva, tomaremos las *medidas técnico-militares adecuadas y responderemos con dureza a los pasos hostiles", advirtió el presidente ruso.*_


----------



## Lubinillo (21 Dic 2021)

Puesta en escena para justificar el NOM.


----------



## derepen (21 Dic 2021)

Hércules Poirot 2013 bis dijo:


> Si no existiese la mano muerta podría ser…pero va a que ser que no…el zumbador sigue sonando y eso está bien…



¿Qué es ese video?



Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> *Por eso EEUU creó la URSS,* para destruirlos, sepultarlos en un abismo y hacerlos incompatibles con el resto de Europa.



¿Me podrías explicar un poco cómo has llegado a esa conclusión? Me refiero a libros, webs o lo que sea.


----------



## Hércules Poirot 2013 bis (21 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Qué es ese video?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar un poco cómo has llegado a esa conclusión? Me refiero a libros, webs o lo que sea.



El zumbador es un sistema de mano muerta…


----------



## vil. (21 Dic 2021)

Salteador de Caminos dijo:


> El día que Europa no dependa parcialmente del gas ruso Putin o su sustituro pedirá mantas y comida a la UE



Jajajajajaaaa... el día que los europeos nos enteremos que en realidad hoy EUROPA es lo que es gracias a la FLOTA DE INDIAS española, entenderemos bien exactamente qué le puede ofrecer al mundo... jajajajajaa...

Lo de las mantas, veremos... lo de la comida, ya hicimos que fuesen independientes alimentariamente, con aquellas desafortunadas sanciones de hace unos años...

Nos quedará eso sí que el día que no precisemos su gas, quizás sea porque hemos descubierto una nueva america o que nadamos en vete tú a saber qué energía o... bueno que por soñar no quede... soñemos pues...


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (21 Dic 2021)

Rusia es el Soros de China en geopolítica


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (21 Dic 2021)

derepen dijo:


> ¿Qué es ese video?
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Me podrías explicar un poco cómo has llegado a esa conclusión? Me refiero a libros, webs o lo que sea.





https://der-stuermer.org/spanish/el%20judio%20internacional.pdf



Empieza por este. El judío internacional. De Henry Ford. El creador de los coches Ford y de la producción en cadena.
Es coetáneo de los hechos. Te cuenta como muchos de los revolucionarios soviéticos ni siquiera hablaban ruso, solo yiddish y/o inglés. Cuando el gobierno zarista los detenía tenía que liberarlos, porque eran ciudadanos estadounidenses, bajo amenaza de guerra con EEUU.

O este:



Nadie Se Atreve A Llamarle Conspiración



Nadie se atreve a llamarle conspiración, de Larry Abraham y Gary Allen.


----------



## derepen (21 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> https://der-stuermer.org/spanish/el%20judio%20internacional.pdf
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voy a echarle un vistazo. Gracias.


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Dic 2021)

Estos no ceden, veremos hasta donde escalará la situación.


----------



## mazuste (21 Dic 2021)

Un vídeo de Martyanov sobre el significado del ultimátum ruso:

"Mucha gente no comprende que lo que estamos presenciando es sólo el primer acto del drama
en el que Rusia se pone los guantes adecuados para no permitir que una anguila babosa escape
de un agarre mortal. Lo repetiré de nuevo (yo mismo, me odio por sonar como un loro, pero esto
es importante): el resultado de una crisis sistémica del liberalismo occidental no está en duda: 
el capitalismo financiero está muriendo no sólo institucionalmente, ya está muerto metafísicamente.
La historia simplemente se agotó para él. En cierto sentido irónico ES el Fin de la Historia. 
Andreij Martyanov


----------



## Fauna iberica (21 Dic 2021)




----------



## Pedro12 (21 Dic 2021)

Ультиматум России Западу: что случится, если он его не примет

* El ultimátum de Rusia a Occidente: que pasa si no lo acepta*

El evento principal de 2021 fue la transición a la fase abierta de la crisis global. En este contexto, los riesgos, incluidos los militares, se agravan. Teniendo en cuenta el grado de degradación de las élites occidentales, no se pueden excluir decisiones abiertamente inadecuadas de su parte, incluso con respecto a Rusia.

*Irina Alksnis, **RIA Novosti*

Desde hace bastantes años, un meme político ha sido popular en Rusia: "Criticamos al presidente no por ser demasiado Putin, sino por no ser lo suficientemente Putin". La sal de la broma es obvia: si bien apoyan la política del líder nacional, a muchos ciudadanos rusos les gustaría que actuara a menudo con más dureza, decisión y dureza.

La moderación característica de Putin, la tendencia a tomar decisiones paso a paso y la búsqueda de compromisos, la capacidad de no perderse en las emociones en situaciones en las que se quiere desgarrar y tirar, imponer respeto, pero al mismo tiempo, se interpretan ciertas fuerzas. como debilidad y, a veces, incluso como una traición a los intereses nacionales. Esto es especialmente cierto en las cuestiones de política exterior, en las que, según los turbopatriotas, el presidente ruso ha mostrado una indignante dulzura e indecisión durante muchos años.

Afortunadamente, la mayoría de los ciudadanos del país conocen muy bien la sabiduría y la corrección estratégica del enfoque de Putin. Sin embargo, como resultado, cualquier situación en la que Moscú abandona repentinamente la retórica contenida y pacificadora y hace que esta o aquella gestión lo ponga a uno nervioso, porque esto es siempre un signo de circunstancias extraordinarias, detrás de las cuales uno puede esperar los eventos más inesperados y los cambios radicales.

El viernes pasado, Rusia hizo precisamente eso: no es coincidencia que en los comentarios de los expertos sobre los borradores de acuerdos con los EE. UU. Y la OTAN publicados por el Ministerio de Relaciones Exteriores, aparezcan regularmente formulaciones como la "línea roja" e incluso el "ultimátum", y en algunos lugares se siente incertidumbre y ansiedad en las entonaciones.

Y por una buena razón. El estado ruso hizo lo que quería, y algunas fuerzas políticas incluso lo exigieron, durante muchos años. Pero este movimiento es tan contrario a la línea tradicional de nuestra política exterior que es una señal clara de que está sucediendo algo fuera de lo común. Y dado que estamos hablando de cuestiones militares, hay aún más razones para tensarse y ponerse nervioso.

La situación se ve agravada por el hecho de que desde hace casi ocho años, las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente han sido una serie de crisis agudas. El ambiente tóxico de la política exterior con acusaciones estridentes de todos los pecados en Moscú se ha vuelto tan común que uno tiene que buscar retroactivamente una explicación de por qué los líderes estatales han dado este paso en este momento. ¿Por qué no hace medio año, cuando la histeria política y mediática también arrasaba en Occidente, acusando a nuestro país de intenciones agresivas hacia Ucrania? ¿Por qué no después del caso Skripal, o el Boeing derribado sobre Donbass, o las acusaciones de nosotros en ataques químicos en Siria? ¿Porqué ahora? ¿Qué ha cambiado y qué esperar a continuación?

Por supuesto, la respuesta a esta pregunta tiene muchas capas y diferentes aspectos.

Sin embargo, parece que el factor determinante esta vez no fueron tanto las relaciones de Rusia con Occidente, sino la situación global, y principalmente no en la política, sino en la economía. Porque la esencia misma de la hegemonía global de Estados Unidos y sus aliados europeos se concentra en la esfera económica - ellos son los principales beneficiarios del sistema existente, recibiendo de él bonificaciones desproporcionadas a su contribución.

Entonces, tal vez, el evento principal del 2021 saliente fue la transición a la fase abierta de la crisis global que se avecinaba en el planeta, y su despliegue comenzó en el propio Occidente.

Las estructuras financieras y regulatorias de los Estados Unidos y los países europeos ya no aseguran a sus ciudadanos que la alta inflación es efímera y pronto todo volverá a la normalidad. Las cadenas de producción y logística se rompen, la escasez de productos básicos para un número cada vez mayor de puestos se está convirtiendo en una parte cotidiana de la vida. El sector energético está cubierto por la crisis y los precios de la energía están batiendo récords, lo que está afectando cada vez más a la billetera de los ciudadanos. Los expertos agrícolas están horrorizados al predecir el inicio de una crisis alimentaria mundial en el nuevo año debido a una aguda escasez de fertilizantes. Se están inflando burbujas en los principales mercados bursátiles del mundo. La lista de problemas puede continuar durante mucho tiempo.

A veces se escucha la opinión de que no hay nada único en lo que está sucediendo; después de todo, las recesiones cíclicas son una parte integral de la vida económica. Por ejemplo, la década de 1970 fue económicamente muy difícil para Occidente, que entonces vivió con una inflación alta durante años; esos indicadores, por cierto, aún no se han alcanzado. Y durante la crisis de 2008-2009, hubo bastantes "cassandras" que auguraban el inevitable colapso del dólar, pero todo se resolvió con más o menos éxito.


En una situación estándar, estos argumentos serían realmente impresionantes. Pero el problema es que vivimos en una situación completamente atípica: el sistema económico global ha agotado por completo su potencial de desarrollo en un formato normal. Ahora, todos los años, todos los meses e incluso todos los días de mantener el statu quo, Occidente, como principal beneficiario, debe recurrir a medidas de emergencia. El principal de ellos fue la política de flexibilización cuantitativa, lanzada solo para superar la crisis de 2008-2009 y posponer (pero no cancelar) el colapso del sistema centrado en Occidente. Además, una opinión común entre los economistas es la creencia de que con este paso Occidente no solo retrasó lo inevitable, sino que también garantizó un colapso catastrófico futuro aún mayor.


De hecho, la alta inflación y los otros problemas mencionados anteriormente son solo una señal de que la colosal oferta monetaria vertida en la economía mundial y sin el apoyo de nada se está escapando del control de los organismos reguladores de Europa y Estados Unidos. La situación se desarrolla ahora de acuerdo con su propia lógica, que simplemente ignora las medidas administrativas de las estructuras responsables.

Si es así, Rusia (así como China y otras potencias que trabajan para transformar el sistema mundial) se enfrenta a un doble desafío.

Por un lado, se enfrentan a una ventana de oportunidad para acelerar el derrocamiento de Estados Unidos del trono mundial aumentando la presión sobre ellos. Ya que, aunque el debilitamiento de Occidente se viene produciendo desde hace mucho tiempo, los fenómenos de crisis que se han manifestado indican que el proceso ha pasado a un nivel cualitativamente nuevo, lo que significa que es una tontería no correr el riesgo.

Esto es tanto más actual dado que nuestra parte ha completado realmente el proceso de crear nuestros propios mecanismos y procedimientos estratégicos, alternativos a los occidentales, necesarios para el buen funcionamiento de la economía nacional y las relaciones con otros países. Ya sea la producción de bienes, el movimiento de fondos, las liquidaciones en efectivo, la difusión de información, la alineación de intereses y mucho, mucho más.

Por otro lado, la situación actual aumenta drásticamente los riesgos, incluidos los militares, porque, como saben, una bestia acorralada se vuelve especialmente peligrosa. Y dada la degradación de las élites occidentales, la mayoría de las cuales nunca se han enfrentado personalmente a desafíos difíciles y no conocen nada más que una carrera tranquila en el sillón, es imposible excluir decisiones y pasos abiertamente inadecuados de su parte.

Si consideramos las iniciativas de Moscú desde este punto de vista, resulta obvio que los borradores de tratados publicados con Estados Unidos y la OTAN, al igual que las declaraciones de nuestros funcionarios, tienen como objetivo resolver ambos problemas a la vez.

Primero, tanto en esencia como en forma, no son propuestas para la discusión, sino en realidad un ultimátum: una demanda de rendición incondicional. Simplemente no imaginan una buena salida para Occidente sin perder la cara, bueno, excepto para mantenerse firmes con orgullo y finalmente desatar una guerra con Rusia. A juzgar por el tipo de lanzamiento que comenzó desde el otro lado, son bastante conscientes de esto allí.

Y en segundo lugar, es precisamente el énfasis máximo en las cuestiones militares y la retórica oficial sin precedentes de Moscú lo que enfatiza que Rusia está lista, tanto moral como técnicamente, y en todos los demás sentidos, para cualquier desarrollo de los eventos. Y la reputación ganada en años anteriores confirma que no se oxidará que los rusos usen armas, si lo consideran necesario.

Aquí vale la pena recordar las palabras de Vladimir Putin, quien declaró sin rodeos en el verano que si Rusia hubiera hundido un destructor británico que protagonizó una provocación frente a las costas de Crimea, esto no habría tenido consecuencias a gran escala: no considere el Grita en la prensa mundial como tal. Sin duda, en este momento, el Estado Mayor Occidental está enrollando frenéticamente las instalaciones militares de la OTAN y los planes para operaciones cerca de las fronteras rusas, dándose cuenta de que si Moscú considera que algo de esto es una provocación antirrusa y "toma medidas", entonces no se convertirá en un problema. casus belli - pero por otro lado hará que la alianza salga de allí, cola entre las piernas.

En general, la fuerte presión de Rusia sobre la dirección militar tiene como objetivo enfriar las cabezas más calientes de Occidente, que probablemente piensa que el uso de métodos militares contra nuestro país puede ser una excelente manera de superar la crisis global, a expensas de Rusia. Cómo resultó como resultado de la Primera y Segunda Guerra Mundial en el siglo pasado.

No, esta vez Occidente se pagará a sí mismo.


----------



## kelden (22 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> A mi me da la sensación que USA con su petrodolar en declive quiere usar el comodín de la guerra global para evitar el cambio del sistema financiero, que conlleva su pérdida de hegemonía y soberanía sobre el sistema financiero. Espero que se imponga la cordura ya que una guerra *global hoy en día conlleva la destrucción mutua asegurada,* por muy cerca que tenga las lanzaderas de Moscú. Veremos como evolucionan las tensiones (confinamientos, desabastecimiento, descontento de la población, tropas en la frontera ucraniana...) Veremos...



Hombre .... yo si fuera ruso tendría unos cuantos satélites con un centenar de ojivas de las gordas, gordas dando vueltas por ahí para volar todas las centrales nucleares de los paises de la OTAN. Por si acaso.


----------



## kelden (22 Dic 2021)

Y por qué se van a conformar con eso si antes o después van a tener lo que quieran tener?


----------



## Nelsonvigum (22 Dic 2021)

Eso sería inaceptable para rusia. En Crimea esta la base naval de Sebastopol. El que se queda con Crimea se queda con la base...y con el Mar Negro. EEUU puede perder el Mar Negro. Rusia no.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (22 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> SCO chief stands firm vowing to counter any foreign meddling schemes
> 
> 
> "The SCO ensures the equality of states and makes decisions based on consensus, and no state imposes its will or interests upon the others," Vladimir Norov stressed
> ...



Interesante esta asociación asiática, está creciendo, el último socio admitido es ¡Irán! Apenas en septiembre, con todo lo que ha pasado en lo que va de siglo… Digo yo que si ya no lo han invadido, ya no lo podrán invadir.





mazuste dijo:


> Un vídeo de Martyanov sobre el significado del ultimátum ruso:
> 
> "Mucha gente no comprende que lo que estamos presenciando es sólo el primer acto del drama
> en el que Rusia se pone los guantes adecuados para no permitir que una anguila babosa escape
> ...



Dice que la medición que se hace del pib es una farsa, que no refleja la realidad, y que la economía de Rusia es el doble o triple que la alemana.

¿Alguna opinión o datos sobre esto?



PORRON dijo:


> PUTIN ES UN CAGON. NO VA A HACER NADA.



No como los líderes occidentales con Sánchez a la cabeza. Macron, Biden, pelos necios uk…


----------



## Gusman (22 Dic 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Hombre .... yo si fuera ruso tendría unos cuantos satélites con un centenar de ojivas de las gordas, gordas dando vueltas por ahí para volar todas las centrales nucleares de los paises de la OTAN. Por si acaso.



Ahora se usan barras de tungsteno para los ataques orbitales.


----------



## mazuste (22 Dic 2021)

"...Como repito hasta la saciedad, Rusia es el único país del mundo que puede,
sin recurrir a las armas nucleares, derrotar a la OTAN en Europa. Además, es 
el único país del mundo que puede auto-sostenerse económicamente o puede 
sostenerse sin el comercio con la UE. De todos modos, este comercio iba a la baja..". 
VK | Enlace Externo


----------



## kelden (22 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Ahora se usan barras de tungsteno para los ataques orbitales.



Eso destruye poco. Eso es un arma cinética con la que hay que darle a un edificio pequeño en el punto exacto. Dificil. Si le da y eso atravesara el blindaje del reactor nuclear, la cosa se quedaría ahí. Quiero decir que la jode, la deja expuesta y la central empieza a contaminar. Eso se disemina poco y se pueden mandar equipos a contener el daño. La mayor parte de la mierda se queda en el suelo. Es mejor detonar a 1000 m. por encima un par de megatones y reventarla bien reventada. El hongo va a absorber toda la mierda de la central, la va a subir a 20 ó 30 kms de altura y luego el viento y la lluvia harán su trabajo. Vas a dejar inhabitable una superficie mucho mayor. Coño ... si revientas Vandellós así, te cargas medio pais.


----------



## Gusman (22 Dic 2021)

kelden dijo:


> Eso destruye poco. Primero es un arma cinética con la que hay que darle a un edificio pequeño en el punto exacto. Dificil. Si le da y eso atravesara el blindaje del reactor nuclear, la cosa se quedaría ahí. Quiero decir que la jode, la deja expuesta y la central empieza a contaminar. Eso se disemina poco y se pueden mandar equipos a contener el daño. Es mejor detonar a 1000 m. por encima un par de megatones y reventarla bien reventada. El hongo va a absorber toda la mierda de la central, la va a subir a 20 ó 30 kms de altura y luego el viento y la lluvia ácida harán su trabajo. Vas a dejar inhabitable una superficie mucho mayor. Coño ... si revientas Vandellós así, te cargas medio pais.





Mira lo que hace el ataque orbital con barra de tungsteno.


----------



## kelden (22 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Mira lo que hace el ataque orbital con barra de tungsteno.




Pues eso .... nada.


----------



## Hannibal (22 Dic 2021)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Estos no ceden, veremos hasta donde escalará la situación.



Yo siempre he pensado que me moriré sin ver un conflicto armado. 
Pero estamos en manos de una Karen, literalmente.Que Dios nos pille confesados.


----------



## hyugaa (22 Dic 2021)

ESPAÑAESDINERONEGRO dijo:


> Europa debería unirse a Rusia y mandar a la.puta mierda a los piratas anglosajones



Para esto hay que limpiar Bruselas Moncloa Paris Berlin


----------



## elgatochimpliflinguir (22 Dic 2021)

Patriots don’t sleep.
40,000ft. v. ncessary to understand [US]/SA/global events.

Paint the picture.
*Decrease altitude (we will not fly that high again).*
Higher the altitude greater the [risk] of conspiracy ST.
Many cannot/will not swallow.





NATO Rapid Reaction Force put on high alert – Die Welt

*NATO Rapid Reaction Force put on high alert – Die Welt*
l*number is 40,000 servicemen.*








Photo Facebook of NATO
Amid the threat of a Russian invasion in Ukraine, the North Atlantic Alliance has put the NATO Rapid Reaction Force (NRF) on alert. Their tota


TRADUCCION : QUE ES UNA PANTALLA PARA OTRO CASA

LO DE LA VISTA DE LOS 40.000 PIES POR LO VISSTO NO ERA PARA "SUBIR "

SI NO PARA BAJAR A LO QUE LA GENTE ENTIENDA 


40,000 ft
40000 pies ucrania rusia


----------



## mazuste (24 Dic 2021)

hyugaa dijo:


> Para esto hay que limpiar Bruselas Moncloa Paris Berlin



Pues mas vale que eso se haga rápido, porque EEUU se está comiendo a Europa con patatas.
En el tema del gas: comprando a EEUU cuatro o cinco veces mas caro y desmantelando
las empresas europeas. " Muere tu hoy, para que yo siga viviendo hasta mañana..."

"Declaración conjunta de los consumidores industriales de energía sobre los precios insoportablemente altos de la energía"


----------



## hyugaa (24 Dic 2021)

mazuste dijo:


> Pues mas vale que eso se haga rápido, porque EEUU se está comiendo a Europa con patatas.
> En el tema del gas: comprando a EEUU cuatro o cinco veces mas caro y desmantelando
> las empresas europeas. " Muere tu hoy, para que yo siga viviendo hasta mañana..."
> 
> "Declaración conjunta de los consumidores industriales de energía sobre los precios insoportablemente altos de la energía"



Totalmente acuerdo


----------



## torre01 (25 Dic 2021)

No se le presta la adecuada atención a las demandas rusas en los medios


----------



## Wein (25 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Dice que la medición que se hace del pib es una farsa, que no refleja la realidad, y que la economía de Rusia es el doble o triple que la alemana.
> 
> ¿Alguna opinión o datos sobre esto?
> 
> ...



O has entendido mal o es un magufo el que lo dice. La economia rusa si es 2 o 3 veces la de su PIB nominal y similar a la alemana en PPA. Si no es eso esta diciendo sandeces, solo hay que comparar como viven los rusos y los alemanes.


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (25 Dic 2021)

Wein dijo:


> O has entendido mal o es un magufo el que lo dice. La economia rusa si es 2 o 3 veces la de su PIB nominal y similar a la alemana en PPA. Si no es eso esta diciendo sandeces, solo hay que comparar como viven los rusos y los alemanes.



Puede ser, puedo haber entendido mal, pero vamos, que lo dice bien clarito y lo explica. Si eso mírate tú el vídeo y nos lo cuentas.


----------



## Notrabajo34 (25 Dic 2021)

Gusman dijo:


> Mira lo que hace el ataque orbital con barra de tungsteno.




Que es ese petardazo y por que lo tiraron supuestamente ?

Habra mas de esos ?


----------



## 2 años (25 Dic 2021)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> Puede ser, puedo haber entendido mal, pero vamos, que lo dice bien clarito y lo explica. Si eso mírate tú el vídeo y nos lo cuentas.




Yo no sé cuánto será pero un ejército como el que tienen y todo desarrollado por ellos ...cuesta una pasta.
Y por no hablar que hacen de todo, no quizá tan bien como otros pero de todos barcos, aviones cohetes satélites, de todo vamos.
Si tienen un pibe similar al español.como.ficrn aquí aprovechamos fatal el dinero.


----------



## Spielzeug (26 Dic 2021)

Una vez descartado el plano bélico, hay innumerables formas de lanzar ataques asimétricos de lo más creativo:









Russia to pick from range of responses if US, NATO fail to guarantee its security — Putin


The president said Russia will seek to achieve a positive outcome in the talks on security guarantees




tass.com





_Rusia puede elegir varias respuestas basadas en el consejo de expertos militares si Estados Unidos y la OTAN se niegan a brindar garantías de seguridad, dijo el domingo el presidente ruso Vladimir Putin en la televisión Rossiya 1.

"Puede variar", dijo en una entrevista con Moscú. Kremlin. Programa de Putin. "*Dependerá de las propuestas que me hagan nuestros expertos militares".*

El presidente dijo que Rusia buscará lograr un resultado positivo en las conversaciones sobre garantías de seguridad._

No creo que tardemos en ver algo ya que Putin tiene que probar que no va de farol y que tiene varios ases en la manga con los que ganar la partida


----------



## Fauna iberica (26 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una vez descartado el plano bélico, hay innumerables formas de lanzar ataques asimétricos de lo más creativo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pues si no es una respuesta militar va a quedar muy mal, como un farolero que amaga y no da, y los USA lo van a tomar como una muestra de debilidad, y ucrania va a entrar en la OTAN si o si, a ver cómo se lo toman sus generales.


----------



## mazuste (26 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una vez descartado el plano bélico, hay innumerables formas de lanzar ataques asimétricos de lo más creativo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Cualquier acto asimétrico pasa porque debe ser lo suficientemente elocuente, e incontestable
como para que lo entienda hasta el mas torpe estúpido terrenal, y a la vez, que sea cegado
a la mediática hasta que las consecuencias sean demasiado evidentes para no poder maquillarlas.

Por ejemplo: destruir satélites GPS cumpliría esos requisitos. Rusia ya demostró tener esa capacidad.


----------



## antivivoras (26 Dic 2021)

De momento los rusos pagan la electricidad a 0,055€. Os joda o no nosotros solo tenemos impresora de euros y ellos tienen los recursos naturales. Tiene la partida ganada. La alternativa es la guerra, pero el campo de batalla es Europa y ellos tienen armas nucleares de sobra para borrarnos.
Rusia precios de la electricidad, marzo 2021 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com


----------



## Salteador de Caminos (26 Dic 2021)

Spielzeug dijo:


> Una vez descartado el plano bélico, hay innumerables formas de lanzar ataques asimétricos de lo más creativo:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



El farol ya se lo vieron hace meses, ahora pide un acuerdo para poder salvar la cara y no quedar como un pringao, pero me da a mi que los americanos no le van a conceder nada o muy poco. Lo máximo que aceptarán será otorgar a Donbas un régimen especial dentro de Ucrania, vamos, una autonomía de esas que han destruido España.


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2022)

El nuevo canciller alemán Scholz quiere llevar personalmente las negociaciones con Rusia dejando de lado a sus socios de gobierno. Después de hablar con Putin por teléfono antes de nochevieja, el canciller alemán considera necesario un "nuevo comienzo" en las relaciones con Rusia. Hay planeada una visita en enero:









Kanzler gegen Grüne und EU: Scholz macht Russlandpolitik zur Chefsache


Bundeskanzler Scholz will Russlandpolitik zur Chefsache machen – ein Affront gegen die Grünen. Der Kanzler will einen „qualifizierten Neuanfang“ mit Putin, telefonierte kurz vor Weihnachten mit dem Kreml-Chef. Nach BILD-Informationen soll es noch im Januar ein Treffen der beiden geben.Lesen Sie...




m.bild.de





El ultimátum parece que está haciendo efecto.


----------



## Ds_84 (3 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> El nuevo canciller alemán Scholz quiere llevar personalmente las negociaciones con Rusia dejando de lado a sus socios de gobierno. Después de hablar con Putin por teléfono antes de nochevieja, el canciller alemán considera necesario un "nuevo comienzo" en las relaciones con Rusia. Hay planeada una visita en enero:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Scholz es el beagle del Tio Sam...que diferencia hay entre que Scholz se plante en Moscú y que Sleepy Joe llame a Putin por Zoom?

De momento Alemania ha mandado la senyal, cerrando 3 nucleares (no sé si se ha materializado el cierre) pero almenos los massmedia así lo han contado.

saludos,


----------



## Spielzeug (3 Ene 2022)

Ds_84 dijo:


> Scholz es el beagle del Tio Sam...que diferencia hay entre que Scholz se plante en Moscú y que Sleepy Joe llame a Putin por Zoom?
> 
> De momento Alemania ha mandado la senyal, cerrando 3 nucleares (no sé si se ha materializado el cierre) pero almenos los massmedia así lo han contado.
> 
> saludos,



Scholz quiere dejar de lado a sus socios de gobierno del partido de los verdes cuando afirma que quiere llevar personalmente las negociaciones. Los verdes ya sabemos de qué pie cojean bajo su apariencia ecológica y buenista (son un apéndice de la open fundation) y van a boicotear las negociaciones.

Si diera lo mismo que hablase Biden, no serían necesarias conversaciones por separado. En un ultimátum no todos los actores se ven afectados por igual y sus intereses pueden ser divergentes (pueden romperse alianzas). Tampoco es lo mismo una llamada por teléfono que ir a visitar al país que ha lanzado el ultimátum (suena a rendición o cambio de rumbo geopolítico).


----------



## Spielzeug (6 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> SCO chief stands firm vowing to counter any foreign meddling schemes
> 
> 
> "The SCO ensures the equality of states and makes decisions based on consensus, and no state imposes its will or interests upon the others," Vladimir Norov stressed
> ...



Pues aquí está:



https://tass.com/world/1384305



_El Consejo de Seguridad Colectiva de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC) tomó la decisión de enviar fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la Organización a Kazajstán, dijo el jueves el primer ministro de Armenia, Nikol Pashinyan, quien preside el Consejo en 2022.

"En vista del discurso del Presidente de Kazajstán, Kassym-Jomart Tokayev, y considerando la* amenaza a la seguridad nacional y la soberanía de la República de Kazajstán, causada en particular por injerencias externas, el Consejo de Seguridad Colectiva de la OTSC de conformidad con el artículo 4 de la El Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva tomó la decisión de enviar fuerzas colectivas de mantenimiento de la paz de la OTSC* a la República de Kazajstán por un período limitado con el objetivo de estabilizar y normalizar la situación en este país ", escribió Pashinyan en Facebook._

La SCO se activa frente a las injerencias externas. Es de esperar que haya algún tipo de respuesta híbrida por parte de Rusia y China frente a los intentos de desestabilización a miembros del SCO.


----------



## Giordano Bruno (6 Ene 2022)

antivivoras dijo:


> De momento los rusos pagan la electricidad a 0,055€. Os joda o no nosotros solo tenemos impresora de euros y ellos tienen los recursos naturales. Tiene la partida ganada. La alternativa es la guerra, pero el campo de batalla es Europa y ellos tienen armas nucleares de sobra para borrarnos.
> Rusia precios de la electricidad, marzo 2021 | GlobalPetrolPrices.com



Y la comida,el médico, la educación eso cuanto vale en Rusia subnormal.....con pensiones de 200 € de media.
Pero de donde salís tanto forero retrasado de algún instituto público, joder que retraso gastas .
Rusia es Moscú y San Petesburgo el resto es tercermundista con temperaturas de - 20 así que con 4 bombas atómicas Francesas e Inglesas borras del mapa Rusia y dejas solo campo y miseria Turco-mongola-china jojojojojojojojojo


----------



## sans-pisito (6 Ene 2022)

Spielzeug dijo:


> _El Consejo de Seguridad Colectiva de la Organización del Tratado de Seguridad Colectiva (OTSC) tomó la decisión de enviar fuerzas de mantenimiento de la paz de la Organización a Kazajstán, dijo el jueves el primer ministro de Armenia, Nikol Pashinyan, quien preside el Consejo en 2022._



Paradojico que un amigo de Soros presida el consejo de la OTSC. Me imagino que la presidencia ira por turnos como la comision europea.


----------



## Desadaptado Dimensional (6 Ene 2022)

sans-pisito dijo:


> Paradojico que un amigo de Soros presida el consejo de la OTSC. Me imagino que la presidencia ira por turnos como la comision europea.



Sí.

Lo realmente descojonante es que llegó al poder mediante protestas violentas, y el mismo ha ordenado detener unas protestas violentas.

Establecer que protesta violenta es la legítima o cual es la injusta es una cuestión de percepción de la realidad y de conveniencia.


----------



## Spielzeug (18 Ene 2022)

En la guerra híbrida, al ser los ataques asimétricos y no permitir una respuesta proporcional, pueden ser avisados previamente como parece que ha hecho Rusia en las negociaciones con la OTAN. A quienes no se puede informar es la población civil, ni por parte de unos ni por parte de otros (lo pueden comunicar al alto mando enemigo ya que este igualmente no va a poder informar a su propia población civil de los ataques híbridos ya que suele ser contraproducente hacerlo):









NATO knows which measures Russia can take if its initiatives are turned down — diplomat


On December 17, the Russian foreign ministry released two Russian draft agreements on security guarantees for the United States and NATO




tass.com





_* la OTAN sabe perfectamente qué medidas técnico-militares puede tomar Rusia *si rechaza las iniciativas de garantías de seguridad de Rusia, dijo el viceministro de Relaciones Exteriores ruso, Alexander Grushko, en una entrevista con el diario Kommersant que salió el lunes.

"No estamos amenazando a nadie. Estamos advirtiendo. *Nuestra posición es absolutamente clara y predecible*. Lo hemos redactado con bastante claridad y ahora estamos esperando una respuesta igualmente honesta", dijo. "La OTAN sabe perfectamente bien qué tipo de medidas técnico-militares pueden seguir de Rusia. *No ocultamos nuestras posibilidades y estamos actuando con mucha transparencia".*

Según el alto diplomático,* las medidas concretas dependerán de los potenciales militares que puedan ser utilizados contra los intereses de Rusi*a. Moscú, en sus palabras, tomará una decisión sobre continuar el diálogo sobre sus garantías de seguridad con la OTAN y Estados Unidos después de que reciba "respuestas escritas a sus propuestas escritas". "Tomaremos una decisión entonces", agregó._

El hecho de poderlos anunciar implica también que o no hay defensa ante ellos o que la defensa es previsible y únicamente es un control de daños más o menos efectivo.

Lo que parece claro es que salvo capitulación total de la OTAN y una vuelta a la situación de 1990, va a seguir la guerra híbrida con mayor o menor intensidad según la respuesta de la OTAN.

Una vuelta a la situación de 1990 supondría la salida de la OTAN de todos los países fronterizos con Rusia lo que difícilmente va a ser aceptado, al menos en un primer momento.

Así que en breve veremos en qué se traducen las advertencias rusas


----------

